#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-19
<lfaraone> dfarning: should I advise subscribing ~ubuntu-sponsors for sponsorship requests (per ubuntu policy) or me specifically?
<lfaraone> dfarning: wording I'm currently using: "Subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors to your bug. (or subscribe your MOTU contact if you have one, it's me (~lfaraone) for SEETA folks and most Sugar issues, although anybody else can sponsor if I'm not around)"
<kandarpk> dfarning: around ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, hey
<kandarpk> dfarning: how was your day ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, it was good. nearly ready to leave
<kandarpk> dfarning: nice.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I was not able to figure out if I can change the python source.
<kandarpk> dfarning: in jhbuild
<dfarning> manusheel, mentioned that you needed access to the build vm... I'll get that for you.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<manusheel> dfarning: Good evening David. Thank you for providing the access.
<manusheel> dfarning: Was going through Luke's memos. Very neat.
<dfarning> kandarpk, luke is currently working on creating a 'package set' on ubuntu so it is easier to modify the sugar related packages.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: that will be helpful
<manusheel> dfarning: Great.
<kandarpk> dfarning: does git clone merge changes ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think it will copy changes and the changes made by us might get lost
<kandarpk> *copy files not changes
<manusheel> dfarning: In reference to your e-mail, we'll have Kandarp and Dipankar working on Debian, and Neeraj and Dipankar working on Ubuntu, in accordance with the recent workflow.
<manusheel> dfarning: We definitely need two members per department to make sure that we are able to meet commitments on time.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I suggest that you talk to bernie about that tomorrow.  He is going to have a clever solution to the problem.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kandarp will also be focusing on Sugar API documentation tasks too.
<kandarpk> dfarning: we can use "git pull", I think that merges changes
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sounds reasonable, right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes, that will be ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I don't understand git well enough to answer.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I should be able to devote around 5-6 hours everyday
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, 5-6 hours of development work is very good.
<manusheel> According to the timelines, we can scale up or down our development hours.
<manusheel> But, generally 6 hours should be dedicated on dev as we have seen.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: will I get access to the remote machine on which the api-something.sh script is running ?
<kandarpk> that is where we are cloning the source, right ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.  I will have to set it up in the morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, thanks :)
<dfarning> manusheel, my biggest concern is insuring that the new members of the team get up to speed.  We have a lot of moving pieces and many things for different people to learn.
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely. The new members will be evaluated on a daily basis, and we'll have assignments allocated to them daily.
<dfarning> manusheel, ok that sounds good.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ishan will be ready in a couple of days. Mukul and Shachi needs sometime. However, during this period too, they'll be given short assignments and tests to evaluate their quality of learning.
<manusheel> Mukul and Shachi will be ready by the end of this week too.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, IRC logs suggests he is busy till tomorrow morning
<dfarning> manusheel, great.  We are getting close to have usable packages and we will turn our attention to debugging.
<dfarning> manusheel, kandarpk, Luke is on vacation with his family.... but will continue to be online during his normal weekday hours.
<manusheel> dfarning: Excellent. That will be great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thank you for informing me about it.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok.
<manusheel> Just checked the e-mails by Luke.
<manusheel> Thought that he was on-line today.
<dfarning> neeraj, good morning.
<neeraj> dfarning, good morning :)
<dfarning> neeraj, how are you today?
<neeraj> dfarning, good, thanks for asking..
<dfarning> neeraj, What do you have planned for today?
<neeraj> dfarning, I saw luke
<neeraj> 's mail
<neeraj> dfarning, I was thinking on working on that..
<dfarning> neeraj, yes.  The email about syncs?
<neeraj> dfarning, also as dipankar will not be around for some day, I am also planning to help ishan and mukul to get started with launchpad and little bit packaging
<neeraj> dfarning, yes.. Though i didn't understood it completely.. I just went through it quickly..
<neeraj> dfarning, also I was hoping that lfaraone will help in getting start with core sugar packaging..
<neeraj> *days
<Manusheel> dfarning: Good morning.
<dfarning> neeraj, ok, I would say your personal priority is learning about syncing and launchpad while your team priority is helping ishan and mukul get started.
<dfarning> Manusheel, good morning
<Manusheel> dfarning: Wish to inform you that Dipankar will not be available today. We had a telephonic conversation this morning. Dipankar has been very ill, and visited the doctor this afternoon.
<Manusheel> dfarning: He'll start working in a day or two.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp will be working on Debian related tasks over the next 1 day in Dipankar's absence.
<dfarning> Manusheel, I hope he gets better soon.
<dfarning> Manusheel, +1
<Manusheel> dfarning: Yes, I have asked him to take good rest.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp will work on these tasks and do knowledge sharing with Dipankar once he is back.
<Manusheel> Neeraj will focus on syncing and launchpad today.
<dfarning> Manusheel, +1
<Manusheel> dfarning: Also, wish to update that Ishan and Mukul would have completed their understanding on working with ppa by tomorrow. Had a word with Ishan this afternoon. Neeraj is helping them on this front.
<neeraj> dfarning, Manusheel sir , ok
<Manusheel> neeraj: Thanks Neeraj. Please let me know how you plan to progress ahead on this task. Did you get a chance to look at Luke's e-mail?
<neeraj> Manusheel sir, I will go through it once again to understand it clearly..
<dfarning> Manusheel, the next thing on our timeline is DebCamp, in one week, and DebConf, the following weekend.  Jonas will be spending several day on Sugar at debcamp and then he and luke will meet for a few day at debconf.
<neeraj> Manusheel sir, at present I m trying to help mukul. He is facing too many problems and I feel using live usb will not work in the end
<Manusheel> neeraj: Ok. Please send me a memo on the workflow that you plan to follow for implementing this task. We'll discuss with Luke on validating the steps.
<Manusheel> neeraj: Sure, Neeraj.
<neeraj> I mean he has not installed it on Vm or as dual boot..
<Manusheel> neeraj: Please ask him to do so.
<neeraj> Manusheel sir, sure :)
<Manusheel> dfarning: Can you send me the links for DebCamp and DebConf?
<Manusheel> dfarning: Glad to hear.
<neeraj> Mukul has bandwidth limit this month, so I guess for him to install all things before next month will be difficult
<neeraj> I will ask him to co-ordinate with other team members once college starts. He will get unlimited bandwidth from next month only
<Manusheel> neeraj: He stays pretty near to Dipankar's and Shachi's house. He can take the installers from them today only.
<dfarning> Manusheel,  http://debconf10.debconf.org/  --
<Manusheel> dfarning: Thank you. Going through it.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Did we submit a proposal to DebConf?
<Manusheel> dfarning: Very neat. Have we prepare a list of agenda items that Luke could discuss with Jonas over the conference period?
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke. Around?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: I'll be around in 15 minutes when we can get a better wifi signal.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Great. I'll communicate this message to Neeraj. Will ask Kandarp to join too
<Manusheel>  I'll be back in an hour or two. Need to go for a meeting. lfaraone, let us talk soon. Neeraj is at Ubuntu-sugarteam IRC, and Kandarp will join soon.
 * lfaraone is around.
<kandarpk> neeraj: Hi
<lfaraone> kandarpk: replied to manu's fwding of your question about gbp. Please post such questions to the debian-olpc-devel mailing list in the future.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, sure
<kandarpk> lfaraone: please have a look : http://paste.ubuntu.com/465958/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: getting error in git checkout upstream
<lfaraone> kandarpk: after cloning, you did cd into the resulting `sugar' directory, right/
<lfaraone> *?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: no.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: will try again after correcting it.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: mk. my attempt worked fine: http://sprunge.us/KSWO
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yes, I got what mistake I was making.
<kandarpk> cd sugar was required
<lfaraone> coool.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks :)
<kandarpk> that worked
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what do I need to do after "git merge v0.89.1" ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: there is no change in debian yet, so I think I need to change it and push to the repo
<kandarpk> is that ok ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am able to build the package using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466017/
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: around ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp
<manusheel> Yes, I am around.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get a chance to do the workaround?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I was able to package sugar and generated these files:
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<kandarpk> python-jarabe-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sucrose-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sugar-emulator-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sugar-session-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sugar-tools-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did we do it for all the different versions?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Sir, I am not sure
<kandarpk> the version ( 0.89 ) isn't reflected here
<kandarpk> I didn't change files under debian/
<kandarpk> maybe thats the reason
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, how about 0.84, 0.86...
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you check this with Luke?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466017/
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Luke isn't around.
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, Sugar 0.88 is done successfully.
<manusheel> Right?
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should first document the steps taking Sugar as the reference in the document.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: not sure. I downloaded the 0.89 version of tarball
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kandarp, have we submitted the package for review?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no sir, I was waiting for Luke to confirm the steps used first
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I didn't change files under debian, so one or two step is missing, I suppose
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, will Luke be back in an hour or so?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no idea.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. Let us complete our collaboration reading work in between. We'll send an e-mail to Luke if he is not around.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: he wanted me to post the queries on mailing list as well
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. We can post it at the mailing list.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok, I'll post the steps used and ask for help.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. Also, you had some questions for Bernie, right?
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm actually just leaving.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir, my public_html directory cannot be accessed online
<lfaraone> manusheel, kandarpk, if I recall correctly, Jonas explicitly stated that he did *not* want the new developers to work on sugar core packages.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what you did in the paste link looks correct.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Was there a particular reason?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I don't need to change any file under debian ?
<manusheel> lfaraone: We do need to get the new developers started on core packages. David did inform us about it.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Yes. Something along the lines of "I don't know them. They should work on non-core for now."
<lfaraone> manusheel: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002606.html
<manusheel> lfaraone: Let us try and see if we can accomplish core packaging for Sugar atleast.
<lfaraone> manusheel: "Presence service and datastore are core parts of the Sugar framework.  I would prefer that you wait working on those until we have gotten to know each other a bit more.  I.e. that you start with non-core parts like activities or libraries not depended on by core parts..."
<lfaraone> manusheel: it's his prerogative to request such things, and I strongly advise we respect his wishes for now.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Appreciate your pointers. However, our questions are common. Can you help answer Kandarp's questions on Sugar package. We'll start with datastore and presence.
<manusheel> It seems there was a mismatch between David's and Jonas's recommendations.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I answered all questions asked.
<manusheel> No worries.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: when you import the new upstream version, you also have to create a new changelog entry.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: keep in mind that sugar 0.89 is NOT part of the 0.88 series, it is part of the sugar 0.90 series, therefore the package name should be changed from "-0.88" to "-0.90", along with an updated changelog entry.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: that is what I wanted to know
<kandarpk> lfaraone: the packages generated have names
<kandarpk> python-jarabe-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sucrose-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sugar-emulator-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sugar-session-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<kandarpk> sugar-tools-0.88_0.88.1-1_all.deb
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you. Appreciate the pointer.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: kandarpk yes, I saw. You should change the package name in the changelog, and change all instances of "
<lfaraone> kandarpk: kandarpk yes, I saw. You should change the package name in the changelog, and change all instances of "0.88" in the package (debian/) to "0.90". Also, use a version number in changelog that reflects the version you are packaging.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great. Luke, how about packaging for 0.84 and 0.86?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, I tried 0.89 and build failed
<lfaraone> manusheel: what about it?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. I'm leaving in 20 minutes, and I can't really help you without a build log, anyway. Please post the build log, and I'll see what I can do.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: changelog too should have version 0.90 ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please post the build log.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: the changelog should have version 0.89, but the package name in the changelog should end in "-0.90".
<lfaraone> kandarpk: this is the reason I think it's good to let Jonas handle this for now, Sugar packaging (core, at least) is very very complex.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: hmmm
<manusheel> lfaraone: If we have created a package for 0.90, is there a possible way of minimizing the steps for 0.84 and 0.86?
<lfaraone> manusheel: minimizing the steps? how so?
<lfaraone> manusheel: each package is a separate entity. From what I understand, David wants to focus on supporting only one verison, in this case the current stable version, the 0.88 series.
<manusheel> lfaraone: There are certain steps, which are redundant across all the versions. Perhaps automating them.
<manusheel> lfaraone: David referred to 0.86 and 0.84 too. Will double check with him.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Well, I don't know anything about that.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Absolutely fine. Also, I did go through your e-mail on syncing the package with Ubuntu. Neat explanation.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We'll try and package datastore, and sync it with Ubuntu downstream.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: fatal: Path 'sugar-0.90_0.89.1.orig.tar.bz2.delta' does not exist in 'refs/heads/pristine-tar'
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you'll have to rename the tarball and reimport it I think :)
<kandarpk> hmmm
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any other question that we have for Luke at this hour?
<manusheel> lfaraone: When will you be available next?
<lfaraone> manusheel: 9pm or so.
<lfaraone> (EST)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok, great. Could you please let me know about your availability during this week. What times work well with you?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, lfaraone: I think I'll need to run all the steps again
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please do. If you have questions, kindly send an e-mail to Luke, and copy me and David on it. We'll send e-mail on other Sugar packages at the debian mailing list.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<manusheel> Were you able to sync the packages with Ubuntu following Luke's steps?
<manusheel> Any questions on it?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sugar-0.88_0.89.1.orig.tar.bz2.delta is created on importing
<kandarpk> I'll need to rename it after that and add a changelog entry ?
<neeraj> manusheel sir, sorry but after talking to you I just slept :(.. I woke up at 9.30 pm.
<neeraj> manusheel sir, I will start with it after dinner, in about 15-25 min.
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok. Sure. Let us have a discussion on it.
<neeraj> lfaraone, around?
<Ian_Daniher> https://www.reconstructor.org/wiki/reconstructor/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am not able to figure out how to rename the sugar-0.88_0.89.1.orig.tar.bz2.delta file
<kandarpk> please reply when you get back
<bernie> manusheel, kandarpk: I'm available for any questions now.
<kandarpk> bernie: Hi :)
<bernie> (been traveling until yesterday night)
<kandarpk> bernie: http://people.sugarlabs.org/kandarpk isn't available
<kandarpk> not much of an issue
<bernie> kandarpk: hmm looking
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: unfortunate skype was flaking out, but this should work
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Sure.
<manusheel> Let us talk on IRC.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: with regards to the reconstructor project, your concern is with regards to the project's leadership evaporating and us having to interface with an unmaintained project?
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Yes.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: judging from their web presence, that doesn't seem too likely
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: worst-case scenario, if their leadership was to evaporate, the project is written almost exclusively in python
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Great.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: and is very well documented
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: That is more than good.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: those two facts put many of my fears to rest
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Sure.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: at the moment, their toolkit appears to almost perfectly replace David + my work
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Do you have set of questions that you would like to ask them in today's meeting?
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Both on the technical front, and otherwise.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: I intend to introduce our project, explain our deployment paradigm(1-1 on flash drives, computers), and inquire as to their thoughts of supporting us in the immediate future with regards to web hosting & tech questions.
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: would you recommend reconstructer over the official Ubuntu ISO-spinning tools?
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: also to inquire as to whether their project primarily is designed to work off of an ISO / liveCD seed or whether it uses a full chroot / debbootstrap build system
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: which ISO spinning tools?
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Neat.
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: I am not sure on the web hosting support.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ?
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: atm, in addition to a pygtk interface, they supply a web interface
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: or rather, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch ?
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: and via that web interface, you can do all the building on their servers and download a ready-to-go squashfs/iso/img file.
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: well, there must be a script or something used to create the official Ubuntu ISOs...
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: couldn't prove it by me. haven't found anything like that, despite looking for it.
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: I'll have a look at their web interface design too. Do we have to be dependent on their web services, or we can port it on our web servers (very much like git/ gitorious)?
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: they suggest running on your own servers.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: every bit of the project is FOSS
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Neat.
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Sure. We can try their automation system. At the same time, let us check for some build tools used for Ubuntu ISO generation. Luke has an important recommendation.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: sounds good
<lfaraone> manusheel: just to be clear, I see nothing wrong with what Ian_Daniher proposed.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Absolutely. There is nothing wrong in what Ian has proposed.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We are doing ground work just to be sure that we have the best tools available with us.
<Ian_Daniher> Sounds good. I'll post to the mailing list & my blog when I have an update.
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Great. Looking forward to the update. Thank you.
<manusheel> bernie: Any luck with Kandarp's public_html directory?
<manusheel> Kandarp informed that it cannot be accessed on-line.
<lfaraone> manusheel: http://people.sugarlabs.org/~kandarpk/ is, though.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes. This should be the right page. I think David and Kandarp were looking at the wrong page this morning.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you.
<bernie> manusheel: uh sorry, I got distracted
<bernie> manusheel: looking now
<bernie> manusheel: fixed
<manusheel_> bernie: Thank you.
<manusheel_> bernie: Internet connect just got lost. So, was unable to check up the URL.
<lfaraone> neeraj: did you get my mail about write activity?
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes I got it..
<neeraj> I should just change the name and commit my changes ?
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes.
 * lfaraone will be back later.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-20
 * lfaraone waves.
<neeraj> hi lfaraone
<neeraj> I have pushed the changes for record activity
<neeraj> for write activity I have to create new repository on collab-main.. right?
<lfaraone> neeraj: unless there's one already, es.
<dfarning> good morning Manusheel
<Manusheel> dfarning: Good morning David.
<Manusheel> How was your flight?
<Manusheel> dfarning: Hope you had a comfortable journey.
<dfarning> Manusheel, I am spending an additional day traveling.... I forgot to get a visa.  So I need to stop at the embassy this morning:(
<dfarning> opps.
<Manusheel> dfarning: That is unfortunate. Hope you get Visa on time.
<Manusheel> dfarning: What type of Visa are you traveling on to PY?
<dfarning> Manusheel, yes, it is just a matter of stopping in an getting a signature.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Glad to hear.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Wish to inform you that the new developers have started picking up speed.
<dfarning> Manusheel, I think there is just one type.  If you pay your $40 dollars you get a stamp in you passport.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Ok. That is interesting. Getting PY visa seems simple.
<dfarning> Manusheel,  I just read Ishan's report.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Great. Please let me know your feedback on it.
<dfarning> Manusheel, seems the core concepts were understood.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Yes. I wish to get the developers started on understanding the code in a day or two. Also, we would need a couple of simple assignments to understand the collaboration aspect from a code perspective.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Looking forward to your memo on collaboration and network management.
<dfarning> Manusheel, after reviewing the resources.  The next step seems to be working through the code in the presence service.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Yes. We need to define the steps for the same. On the same note, Kandarp will be packaging presence service package today.
<dfarning> Manusheel, all other resources are very vague or incomplete.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Can you send me a memo on all such incomplete areas and resources. I'll ask Morgan and Robert McQueen to help us arrive at a fine aggregation on them. We'll also have one of our team members document the resources with their help. In any case, we'll be touching base with them on Sugar API documentation for adding description on sugar.presence classes and variables.
<dfarning> Manusheel, at this point I would start going through the code path Sugar uses to establish a telepathy connection.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Sure. That is a good starting point for us. Will communicate it with the team.
<Manusheel> dfarning:  Can you please register Ishan's ssh public key at Launchpad?
<dfarning> In terms of what is missing.... I think the next most useful learning tool would be a would be a code walk through on how telepathy connections are established.
<Manusheel> He will be working on packaging at launchpad today.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely. We'll first hack through the how the telepathy connections are established at our end. Develop a workflow document, and ask Tomeu to audit this for us.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Using this technique, we'll have a very good understanding of things, and also well defined idea on what we know, and what is vague/missing.
<dfarning> Manusheel, yes I think a lot of collaboration errors can be track to the connection setup process.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Yes, absolutely.
<Manusheel> dfarning: This is indeed a very important starting step for us.
<dfarning> Manusheel, wrt Ishan's ssh key. if he goes to his user page on launchpad.net there are links to register his gpg and ssh keys.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Ok. I thought it required your approval. It is administered system.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Will be back in 10 minutes.
<dfarning> Manusheel, you mentioned that you were looking for Ideas for learning objects.... Are you looking for Ideas for useful demos objects that demonstrate educonn.js or something else?
<Manusheel> dfarning: I am looking at more use case scenarios for demonstrating educonn.js.
<Manusheel> dfarning: The two use case scenarios that you e-mailed me - multiplication drill and puzzles will be completed with testing by this week.
<Manusheel> Wish to create a roadmap and design for more use case scenarios for the learning objects.
<dfarning> ok, they just called my flight.  I try to come up with demo objects.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Thank you.
<Manusheel> Talk to you soon. Have a safe flight.
<dfarning> Over the last couple of weeks, I have been help my second grade niece with phonics and sound recognition.  It would be really cool:).... but it would be rather audio intensive:(
<dfarning> bye
<dfarning> bye
<Manusheel> kandarpk:
<Manusheel> Hi Kandarp.
<Manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: yes sir
<Manusheel> kandarpk: We should start going through the code path Sugar uses to establish a telepathy connection, in reference to David's latest e-mail.
<Manusheel> We'll first hack through the how the telepathy connections are established at our end. Develop a workflow document, and ask Tomeu to audit this for us.
<Manusheel> how the*
<Manusheel> kandarpk: A code walk through on how telepathy connections are established will be most useful at this juncture.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: Ok, sure.
<kandarpk> that will be very interesting
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, indeed.  Lot of collaboration errors can be track using the connection setup process.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Let us divide our time on 3 tasks today - presence service and sugar packaging; code walk through and inserting doc strings in Sugar API docs.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: how do I access the code ?
<kandarpk> ssh seeta@140.186.70.115
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: using ^^ ?
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Please try this.
<Manusheel> Let me know if it is working.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Will ask Bernie for help if this does not work.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: Permission denied (publickey).
<Manusheel> kandarpk: We might be incorrect on our steps too. In that case, please drop me an e-mail.
<Manusheel> I'll be back in an hour or so. Attending a meeting with content developers.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: Ok
<lfaraone> morning.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Good morning.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Good morning :)
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Will you be able on Skype sometime today?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: If you want. Personally, I prefer IRC, since it's low bandwidth and not dependent on synchronous communication.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Ok, sure. We'll talk on IRC. Will touch base with you soon.
<Manusheel> Going for a meeting. Will be back.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Let us start with packaging first.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: Ok.
<kandarpk> *switching to debian.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Dipankar has been ill, and is under medication. Wish to inform you that he'll unavailable today.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<Manusheel> Please ask
<lfaraone> Manusheel: okay. hope he feels btter.
<Manusheel> questions if required.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: I hope too. I have asked him to take complete rest. He was terribly unwell last night.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Talk to you soon. Going for the meeting.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466484/
<kandarpk> I've followed these steps
<kandarpk> lfaraone: now, if I change 0.88 to 0.90 and try to build the package
<kandarpk> I get :
<kandarpk>  fatal: Path 'sugar-0.90_0.89.1.orig.tar.bz2.delta' does not exist in 'refs/heads/pristine-tar'
<lfaraone> kandarpk: before you imported you should have changed the package name.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: damn !
<kandarpk> lfaraone: the import command will remain the same ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I believe so.
<kandarpk> it has version number in it.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, the tarball should start with "sugar-0.90"
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll need to rename it first ?
 * ishan is away
 * ishan is back
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Jonas updated the git repo for sugar 90 min ago.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: packaging of sugar isn't required now.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ah, right. like I said, he's got that handled :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: just "git clone+git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new" will build the .deb
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yup, he works hard :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am late by just 1 day.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: and these are two different commands ^^
<lfaraone> neeraj: I'm looking at your commit history for record.
<lfaraone> neeraj: In c3c72dd2f3cb3f6e916f5895f5a81c382901131c, you "Modified debian/changelog file" according to the git log. That commit doesn't tell me anything about the changes you actually made.
<lfaraone> neeraj: and you don't need to commit when you just build the package, as you did in b2456ff1dd97a2a9a54cee6dd732f4aa9244b0d9
<lfaraone> neeraj: you can see how this gets confusing, 3f0e6295750aace64174e81871d4ec16984bd673 and a65da631118b3d97dce420fb0eff203d6453b95d both are "correction  in debian/copyright file", but I still have no idea what changes were made unless I look at the diff itself.
<lfaraone> neeraj: the commit message in teh git log should tell me what you actually did, not what you did it to. "Used © consistantly, included license text in copyright file" and 'Removed extra ""s from copyright' would have been better messages for those commits.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: is sugar-presence-service present on git.sugarlabs.org ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: Probably.
<lfaraone> neeraj: you omitted aleskey's copyright of "port/" in record ,afaict.
<lfaraone> alsroot: what happened to sugar-port, anyway?
<alsroot> lfaraone: it is part of polyol, partly recoded in Vala, partly as a part of polyol pythin binding -- but anyway it is not ready to use
<lfaraone> alsroot: mk. it's in record, but it's marked obsolete on the wikie.
<alsroot> lfaraone: yup it is obsolete, better to leave bundled-to-record sugar-port as is
<lfaraone> kandarpk, ping.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yes
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what do they have you working on right now?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: had to understand packaging sugar and presence service
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do you have anything else for me ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: did you have an idea about fixing jigsawpuzzle and sliderpuzzle in Lucid?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I haven't tried that, but can help if you think I may be able to
<lfaraone> kandarpk: oops, nevermind, was confused.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: np
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yessir.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: so far, all of the activities you've packaged and submitted have been approved. good job1
<lfaraone> *!
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can you please help me in finding upstream repo of presence service
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks sir :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, you can find the download location easily. get the source of the current sugar-presence-service-0.88 package, and look in the debian/watch folder.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: git repo, not suure
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how can I update tags ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what do you mean?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: git repo is required for it, right ?
<kandarpk> git fetch --tags upstream-repo
<kandarpk> I understand that it is used to fetch the changes in upstream git into our repo.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: plz correct me if I am wrong
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I think Kandarp is looking at the source of sugar presence service.
<manusheel> Is it at git.sugarlabs.org?
<manusheel> I think that is Kandarp's question.
<lfaraone> manusheel: yes.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, lfaraone: the tarball is available
<lfaraone> manusheel: probably, but i'm not sure where.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can we find this together now?
<manusheel> We'll face the same issue for sugar-datastore too.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ask on the mailing list. Jonas will say "The answer is ANSWER. And by the way, I'd rather have you guys working on activities and not on core sugar for now, like I said eearlier. "
<manusheel> lfaraone: Absolutely. But, we can work on sugar-datastore and sugar-presence, right?
<lfaraone> manusheel: that's core, afaict.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok, then lets do one thing now. We should sync the activities with Ubuntu downstream.
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay, have the sync requests filed then.
<manusheel> lfaraone and kandarpk: Let us take this assignment now. Sure, Luke.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us start with an activity assigned to you. Which one did you find most simple and most difficult to package?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: steps followed were the same.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, but the number of issues faced were different, right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: except for tagging the date, commit ID, there wasn't much difference.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great. Which activity would you like to sync with Ubuntu downstream?
<manusheel> Let us start with one of the activities now.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: memorize. because I love playing it :)
<kandarpk> others might like it too
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great. Let us file the sync request for it now.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Memorize is cool indeed :-)
<manusheel> Was developed by Muriel in 2007.
<manusheel> He used to sit next to me at One Cambridge Center back then :-)
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Great.
<manusheel> He returned to Brazil after 5-6 months in Cambridge.
<lfaraone> manusheel: we can't really file a sync request unless the package was accepted into Debian, and we're waiting on Jonas to do that..
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. In the meantime, what all other activities around packaging can our team concentrate upon?
<manusheel> Pointers.
<lfaraone> manusheel: well, since the apckage is already in ubuntu, you can upload a new version of the package into Ubuntu, but we might as well wait for it to be in Debian and sync it from there. Whichever you prefer.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Syncing approach would be preferable. However, since we are not sure about how much time Jonas takes on approving our work, let us package in Ubuntu natively. kandarpk, are we aware about the steps for the same?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: No idea about it.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you point Kandarp to resources on packaging in Ubuntu? He has been focused on Debian packaging right from the beginning.
<manusheel> That would be a good assignment for our team too.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, lfaraone: and it will be a nice change for me
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure :-)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Around?
<lfaraone> manusheel: for a little while.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you point us to a good resource on packaging Memorize in Ubuntu (without following the syncing approach from Debian)?
<lfaraone> manusheel: well, the steps are straightforward:
<lfaraone> Take existing packaging from Alioth. Copy over changelog from previous verison of package in Ubuntu. Add new changelog entry that has the same version as the one we are using right now in debian, with the "-1" replaced with "-0ubuntu1", and a change log entry of "New upstream version". Use "update-maintainer" to change the maintainer of the package from Debian OLPC. File a bug in launchpad "Please update FOO to VERSION.", attaching the diff.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Neat. Thank you so much.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how is the diff tarball(?) generated ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: when you 'git-buildpackage -S' or 'debuild -S' (when not using git), it is created.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: diff.gz is if you're not using 3.0 quilt, debian.tar.gz is when you are.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Oh yes. thanks
<lfaraone> (IIRC)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: so I should make all the changes and just run "debuild -S" ?
<kandarpk> thats it ?
<manusheel_> lfaraone: My apologies. The internet connection got disrupted at my place.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: then upload the resulting diff / debian.tar.gz to a launchpad bug report.
<manusheel_> lfaraone: Thank you for sharing the steps.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if you file the bug in Launchpad before doing the other steps, add "(LP: #BUGNUMBER)" so that the package management software automatically closes the bug when your package is sponsored.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: * add ... to the changelog so that...
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: and the bug report is similar to the one we filed for debian ?
<kandarpk> *looking for it at launchpad
<lfaraone> kandarpk: let me get you an exmaple.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: https://launchpad.net/bugs/358433 's one by ~morgs.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: granted, that one didn't get sponsored, but he followd proceedure properly ;)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks.
 * lfaraone is out. 
<lfaraone> kandarpk: let me know if you have trouble, subscribe me to the result.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: filing a report now.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: oh, need to have a diff first !
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-memorize-activity/+bug/512605
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: David had requested for removal of memorize
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Let me check.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Will have a word with David. Actually, the bug is a request from David to make sure someone picks up the maintainership :-)
<manusheel_> It seems like that.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: Ok.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: The activity needs maintainership. Will have a word with Sugar Labs oversight board about it.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Let us try read activity then.
<manusheel_> Or, some other activity, in the meantime, whose steps we can get it reviewed by Luke now.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: read didn't work properly
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: poll activity can be synced but it had a lessons option which didn't work.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Can we package an activity right now?
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Can you send me a list on what all activities didn't work, and the issues that we faced.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: I need to get these issues under dev asap.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: Ok.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Which activity can we package now?
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: Poll is the best choice, if not memorize
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel_> Let us go ahead with it now.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: Ok :(
<manusheel_> kandarpk: interesting remark - :-(
<manusheel_> what happened?
<manusheel_> Are you finding things challenging?
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: It will get a bit late.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: anyways, where do I look for the package for ubuntu ?
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Kandarp, you can take this activity tomorrow too.
<manusheel_> Good question. Let us ask Luke or Neeraj on it.
<kandarpk> op_amp: Hi, around ?
<manusheel_> kandarpk: We can ask Luke, if Neeraj is not around.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Kindly send me an e-mail on asking for the access of source files for sugar api documentation.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: lfaraone seems to be not there ( marked away ).
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Will talk to Bernie once I see him around.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Ok, in that case, let us take the packaging activity tomorrow.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: back.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: great
<kandarpk> lfaraone: where do I look for the Ubuntu package ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I'm not sure what you mean.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you're basing your work off the package in git, right? you don't *need* a debdiff :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: you asked to copy the changelog file from previous version of the package for ubuntu
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do I do that ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: oh, right.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: go to the package page in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-memorize-activity/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: then download the latest verison of the package's dsc file using dget.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: that'll get you the most recent version of the package source, which has the debian/changelog from Ubuntu.,
<kandarpk> lfaraone: there is one problem.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I named the activity as poll ( it  was named as poll on a.sl.o ), nut it is named as pollbuilder in ubuntu package
<lfaraone> kandarpk: let me see.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I should leave now.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: please see what should be done.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I should leave now, will carry forward tomorrow
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure..
<manusheel> Good night Kandarp.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I am around.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, lfaraone: good night.
<manusheel> Let us discuss what should be the name of the poll project - poll builder or poll.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Take good rest. Good night.
<kandarpk> sources :
<kandarpk> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4074
<lfaraone> kandarpk: just rename the package to sugar-pollbuilder-activity when we build for ubuntu, we'll use the proper name when we sync.
<kandarpk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-pollbuilder-activity
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: "source tarball" is either the upstream git repo or a released tarball.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks for the pointer.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I think I should have used "links" instead of sources there ^^
<kandarpk> lfaraone: did I understand what you wanted to say ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone:  Use "update-maintainer" to change the maintainer of the package from Debian OLPC.
<kandarpk> update-maintainer ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: "update-maintainer" is a command.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: not recognised
<lfaraone> kandarpk: it automatically changs the maintainer of a package from whatever-the-current-maintainer-is to "Ubuntu Development <SOME_EMAIL@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<lfaraone> kandarpk: do you have ubuntu-dev-tools installed?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: installing
<kandarpk> lfaraone: done
<kandarpk> lfaraone: should I mail you some files for verification ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, if you post it to the bug report Ill be able to review it there and approv eit it its' good, if you mail direct then we ahve another step to go through.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, but I have used LP: #BUG_NUMBER in changelog
<kandarpk> when do I change that ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you file the bug report, change the BUG_NUMBER in changelog to the number you get after filing the report, then ost the diff.gz / debian.tar.gz to the bug.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I need to upload source.changes ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone, manusheel sir: bug report filed here :
<kandarpk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-pollbuilder-activity/+bug/607949
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let me have a look.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: uh, there was no debian.tar.gz?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Looks fine to me.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: did you get a warning about missing an orig.tar.gz when you built the package?
<kandarpk> manusheel: yes sir.
<kandarpk> the orig was of version 17
<manusheel> debian.tar.gz file is missing.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: all that is needed is the debian.tar.gz created by building the package.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us try to fix this.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: shall I rename the orig file ?
<neeraj> Hi lfaraone,
<neeraj> I will make sure from next time that I give appropriate information about changes in commit
<neeraj> *commit message
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, I think we should rename the file.
<manusheel> The orig file.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, lfaraone: dpkg-source: error: unrepresentable changes to source
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. Interesting. This means our changes cannot be reflected to the source.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Any workaround on it?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what is the change it talks about?
<lfaraone> neeraj: no worries, just FYI
<kandarpk> lfaraone, manusheel sir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466652/
<neeraj> lfaraone, for sugar-write-activity, I still have few doubts.. First I have to change the rules file and control.in acco to For sugar-record-activity
<neeraj> If it works in 0.86 and above, for example, restore your debian/rules
<neeraj> file to it's original state. Change "DEB_PYTHON_SUGAR_PACKAGES" adding
<neeraj> "-0.86" to the end. Change the binary package name in debian/control.in
<neeraj> adding "-0.86" to the end.
 * lfaraone will be right back.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thanks Kandarp. Having a quick study.
<neeraj> Now apart from these changes do I need to change anything else? Also I will push these in sugar-write-activity.git.. right?
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes. just the binary package name will change.
<neeraj> lfaraone, Ok.. thanks.. making required changes now..
<kandarpk> lfaraone, manusheel sir: I must leave now.
<kandarpk> need to get up at 6
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, understandable.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp.
<manusheel> Good night.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, lfaraone : Thanks.
<kandarpk> good night
<manusheel> lfaraone: Did you get a chance to look at the logs posted by Kandarp?
<lfaraone> manusheel: yes, I'll send him an email tomorrow.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks Luke.
<lfaraone> manusheel: done.
<neeraj> lfaraone, in local git repo, how to change the commit message after committing once?
<lfaraone> neeraj: you can change the most recent commit message (before you've pushed up) using "git commit --amend"
<lfaraone> neeraj: "man git-commit" and search for "amend" for more.
<neeraj> lfaraone, thanks :)
<neeraj> also wish if u could tell me copyright year for port/*
<lfaraone> neeraj: let's go with "2009"
<lfaraone> neeraj: isn't it like 2am over there? :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, yeah but I have slept for 4hrs.. 9pm -1am :).
<neeraj> lfaraone, If u have to go somewhere then please provide me some link for tutorial that I can read in free time :)
<neeraj> s/for/for any tut/documentation that will help us in future in completing our task :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: I do.
<lfaraone> neeraj: read http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ and http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ if you're looking for something dry to put you to sleep :)
 * lfaraone is out to dinner. 
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you.
<bernie> manusheel: ping?
<manusheel> bernie: Hi Bernie.
<manusheel> Just send you an e-mail.
<manusheel> bernie: We need to insert docstrings in the sugar sources. This is in reference to Sugar API documentation.
<manusheel> Could you please have a look, and see if we have the access to the server.
<bernie> manusheel: which server?
<bernie> manusheel: ok I'll read your email.
<bernie> manusheel: that machine is buildslave-ubuntu-lucid-64bit.sugarlabs.org.
<manusheel> bernie: Ok, it seems like it is the incorrect machine. Thoughts?
<bernie> manusheel: there's no seeta user
<bernie> manusheel: I'm not root, but I can see users:
<bernie> manusheel: ah sorry, there _is_ a seeta user too
<manusheel> bernie: David has set up the sources. We need to insert docstrings to test the documentation for api.sugarlabs.org/sphinx.
<manusheel> bernie: Great.
<manusheel> Glad to hear.
<manusheel> bernie: Not sure, why we are unable to access the server.
<manusheel> bernie: We need to add description - classes, variables, methods for the modules and sub modules.
<manusheel> That can be done by inserting docstrings.
<manusheel> At required places, which will carry the description of the fields.
<bernie> manusheel: ok I've hacked the box. now I do have root :-)
<manusheel> bernie: Hacker :-)
<manusheel> bernie: Can you please check why we are unable to ssh to the server.
<manusheel> Should i send you Kandarp's ssh keys again?
<manusheel> Will that help?
<manusheel> bernie: around?
<bernie> manusheel: the key for seeta@buildslave-ubuntu-lucid-64bit.sugarlabs.org is chirag@chirag-desktop
<bernie> manusheel: what ssh key are you using to log in?
<bernie> manusheel: also, perhaps this is not how it was designed to work. there are accounts for each person... so maybe one should login with his own user and _then_ become user seeta with sudo or su.
<manusheel> bernie: Did you see a user name Kandarp?
<bernie> manusheel: a lot of users have root access on this machine
<bernie> manusheel: yes, kandarp.seeta
<manusheel> Should he use ssh kandarp@140....
<bernie> manusheel: who is "it"?
<manusheel> Ok, thank you.
<manusheel> bernie: kandarp.seeta is the team member inserting the doc strings.
<bernie> manusheel: don't use the IP, use the hostname.... so if we shuffle VMs around it will keep working
<manusheel> bernie: Ok, thank you for the pointer. So ssh kandarp.seeta@buildslave-ubuntu-lucid-64bit.sugarlabs.org
<manusheel> will work, right.
<manusheel> bernie: That was indeed a very important pointer. Yes, if IPs are shuffled, we would be in a mess.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ping
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-21
<bernie> dogi: hola
<dogi> hi bernie
<bernie> dogi: sorry gotta go now!
 * lfaraone is sleeping.
<lfaraone> Sorry, I'll probably be in around 10am EST today, since I'm goign to the gym for what would be the first hour of my work.
<lool> Hey
<lool> Would love discussing status of Sugar in Debian at debconf with attendees
<lool> I understand lfaraone is attending
<lfaraone> lool: yep. right now I don't think any of the SEETA folk are (developers who are packaging the Sugar activities listed on http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks)
<lfaraone> But IIRC Chris Ball of OLPC will be there.
<lool> Cool
<lfaraone> alsroot: will you be able to make it to DebConf?
 * lfaraone 'd start sponsoring people's work into Debian, but my NM / DD application is waiting on DAM approval.
<alsroot> lfaraone: I took a bit different way :), in stead of creating official packages (as I tried, but not so successfully, w/ jhconvert), I'm going to create rpm/dep packages(not in sake of packaging but as an intrument integrated into 0sugar) implicitly from 0sugar spec files
<alsroot> ..in OBS
<kandarpk> lfaraone: build failed.
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467038/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: missed 1 point there ^^, I renamed sugar-pollbuilder-activity_17.orig.tar.gz which I downloaded as Ubuntu package to sugar-pollbuilder-activity_26+git20100521.d4def0b6.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> and placed it in the parent directory of directory from where I ran debuild
 * lfaraone is back.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Hi.
<lfaraone> hey kandarpk
<lfaraone> kandarpk: wait, you renamed the orig tarball from the *previous* version to the new version?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: the orig tarball is supposed to contain the sources for the current version you are packaging...
<kandarpk> lfaraone: where do I get the arig tarball from ?
<kandarpk> *orig
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you either download it from upstream, or in our case, we use "fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source" to produce it from upstream's git.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: tell me what the orig tarball should contain, in theory, from your understanding so far.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: the initial source without changes
<kandarpk> lfaraone: isn't that correct ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes. so would it make sense to use the source for an older version and act like it's a new version? (which is what you did when you renamed it)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I thought the original source remains same
<kandarpk> even on change of the version
<lfaraone> kandarpk: the original source is whatever is released by upstream. it has to match the version you're packaging, since otherwise the delta between the orig and your debian version will include Upstream changes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, got it.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks :)
<kandarpk> was living in a different world !
<lfaraone> neeraj: did you push up the changes to made to the pristine-tar branch
<lfaraone> neeraj: *?
<lfaraone> neeraj: in write, that is.
<lfaraone> where is ankur?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: done. :)
<kandarpk> thanks
<neeraj> lfaraone, not yet..:( just reached home.. will do that after dinner..
<kandarpk> lfaraone: please have a look when you get time :
<kandarpk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-pollbuilder-activity/+bug/607949
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I think changelog has a mistake.
<kandarpk> mentioned unstable, should it be maverick ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, it should.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: good catch.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can I directly modify changelog in debian.tar.gz ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure, but just this once ;)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I do not have a debian folder now.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: if I need to build the package again I'l need to extract it from debian.tar ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what happeneed to your debian filder?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: It isn't there.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sorry, maybe looked in wrong directory
<neeraj> lfaraone, I am not sure i got you completely https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sugarteam/2010-July/001947.html
<neeraj> First I made changes in changelog, debian/rules and control.in file
<neeraj> and pushed them seperately
<neeraj> now, I have cloned it on local machine by using gbp-clone --pristine-rar command
<lfaraone> neeraj: right. so you also changed the package name, right?
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes
<lfaraone> neeraj: so because of that pristine-tar gets confused, it cannot find the delta information in the git pristine tar branch because it's under a different name.
<lfaraone> neeraj: to resolve that, you follow the instructions in the linked email to rename the pristine tar information.
<neeraj> ok
<lfaraone> neeraj: basically, you checkout the pristine-tar branch, mv the files with the old name to the new name, commit, and switch back to master.
<neeraj> ok.. git checkout pristine tar,
<neeraj> git mv <old orig>.id <new orig>.id
<neeraj> git mv <old.orig> delta <new orig>.delta
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes.
<neeraj> lfaraone, thanks a lot :)
<neeraj> now before pushing do I need to run git commit again as I built the package..
<lfaraone> neeraj: no, you don't need to run git commit when you just build a package.
<lfaraone> neeraj: you should, however, run debuild clean before you commit. :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: have you finished work on s-pollbuilder-a?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do I need to do anything else, except for putting debian.tar.gz on launchpad ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: not IIRC>
<kandarpk> lfaraone: then I am done.
<kandarpk> :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: just FYI, "Initial release" is only used when it's the first release of a package :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: better would be "new upstream version"
<kandarpk> lfaraone: hmmm.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no worries, I just changed the commit change anyway.
<lfaraone> * I just changed the changelog message
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am waiting for the day when you'll find it perfectly packaged
<lfaraone> kandarpk: :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if that happened, I'd be out of a job, now wouldn't I? :P
<kandarpk> lfaraone: :)
<lfaraone> hallo dfarning
<dfarning> hey luke, just anded in paraguay
<dfarning> rgs_, bernie are you guys around?
<dfarning> I just landed in PY
<rgs_> dfarning: hey!
<rgs_> dfarning: I didnt get (or lost) your itinerary
<rgs_> dfarning: I can be there in 20
<rgs_> dfarning: leaving now with Bernie
<rgs_> dfarning: k?
<dfarning> rgs_, thanks.... what a trip.... they lost both of my bags:)
<dfarning> I am in the cafe on the second floor
<rgs_> dfarning: crap, see you there
<dfarning> rgs_, thanks. see you soon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hello, we too are around :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: so nice to see you.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sphinx api present at : /home/dfarning/sugar-jhbuild/install/lib/python2.6/site-packages/sugar....
<kandarpk> *not api, the source
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning : and its read only right now.
<op_amp> lfaraone, regarding your latest review for record activity, should I just copy text given here http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-record-activity.git;a=blob;f=COPYING;h=1206c133b56e5600b3bdf4ed72b6062beedb5afb;hb=2251fb5d23e2dd2eeb0d1d9e14cd9d0977a16fca
<lfaraone> dfarning: re your mention about hiring me or going to the conference, the conference does cover the cost of your food and your lodgings for zero-cost. nevertheless, I think hiring me was a good idea too :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: YES.
<lfaraone> * yes.
<neeraj> lfaraone, from line 6 to end..
<lfaraone> neeraj: yep.l
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok.. also i have already included port/* license
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes, I mentioned setup.py and port for completion.
<lfaraone> neeraj: (I know you have them already listed)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: where do I find the package of read activity for Ubuntu ?
<kandarpk> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=read-activity&field.actions.search=Search
<kandarpk> lfaraone: too many results ^^
<lfaraone> kandarpk: it was removed in Intrepid (ubuntu.. 8.10?)
<neeraj> regarding files : *, I should just change license from GPL to other x11 while Copyright of OLPC?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: package isn't available ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: some versions of .deb are present on launchpad
<lfaraone> neeraj: I think so. "other-X11", that is.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sugar-read for Lucid:
<kandarpk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-read-activity-0.86/78-3
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ah.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: should I use sugarteam PPA ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: which version of read would we be updating to, anyway?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: 86, as was availabe on a.sl.o
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, we should update the activity in Debian first, no?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I've build it on my system
<lfaraone> (which I suspect will be already called sugar-read-activity-0.86)
<neeraj> lfaraone, one more question, only in these package we have to change * files license to other-X11 or all other activity also?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: couldn't push on git.deian.org
<lfaraone> neeraj: copyrights are specific for each package.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: why not?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you should pull the repo that already exists there, import the new version, and push up.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Jonas has a repo for it there
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Oh yes. I should try doing this first.
<neeraj> lfaraone, i have made the changes and pushed them. Please review them whenever u get time..
<lfaraone> neeraj: cool, mark the request in the wiki tasks page if you would.
<manusheel> kandarpk: ok, it is read only.
<dfarning> lfaraone, Airfare from my little town is pretty high:(
<lfaraone> dfarning: fair enough :(
<dfarning> kandarpk, My trip unexpectedly took an extra day.  I'll be back tomorrow morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: np.
<neeraj> lfaraone, one question, in write activity, when I m pushing my changes, its showing every this upto date.. why is that?
<neeraj> I mean I renamed .delta and .id files in pristine-tar branch and also committed my changes..
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely fine.
<manusheel> kandarpk: The steps are neat.
<manusheel> Thank you for sending the document.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Thanks
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll write to Tomeu on providing us pointers on walking through the code.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I would start going through the code path Sugar uses to establish a telepathy connection.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hmmm, I won't be able to understand much without his help.
<manusheel> Did you get a chance to look at this part of the code?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Unfortunately, he is not on #sugar IRC channel too.
<manusheel> We would have had a remote meeting with him.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I looked at main.py *if I remember correctly
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> And, what all inferences we made from it?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it was very short and didn't had much.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: don't know what the code was meant for.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you checkout the source code, and send me in an e-mail or put in the dropbox.
<manusheel> I'll study it.
<lfaraone> neeraj: you should be pushing "pristine-tar", not "master"
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: mailing you.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thank you.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Will be back in 8 minutes.
<neeraj> lfaraone, how to do that.. git push git+ssh://neeraj-guest@git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-write-activity.git pristine-tar
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes.
<neeraj> is also giving the same output.. Every thing upto date
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thank you.
<lfaraone> neeraj: that's because your commit is already there: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-write-activity.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/pristine-tar
<lfaraone> neeraj: :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, ohh.. did knew that :)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, lfaraone: may I leave now ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I don't see why not.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp.
<manusheel> On a separate note, I did understand the source.
<manusheel> Pretty easy.
<manusheel> You should have gone through init.py first.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what was the first impression of debian.tar ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: it looks good, I'm just testing it against Maverick in a VM.
<manusheel> main.py was not the correct starting point towards understanding what this source package is for.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: C has some role to play here
<manusheel> kandarpk: C ?
<kandarpk> but should have known python uses init.py
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I think you guessed it by now.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Are you not familiar with Python programming? Pretty simple, actually.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no problem regarding python :)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, got it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, you should have started with init.py.
<manusheel> That very well explains
<manusheel> what all aspects we need to go through.
<manusheel> Basically 2 of them -> activities and buddies (users).
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Once you go through that file, you'll understand what activity.py is doing, what the buddy.py is doing.
<manusheel> main.py is very simple.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, just realized, your upload is good (probably), but python-abiword does not currently build from source, and is uninstallable in Maverick.
<manusheel> kandarpk: For Sugar API documentation, you should have change the permissions of the folder.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Oh.
<manusheel> You could have done that easily.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We use chmod command.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: the build failure is at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48507267/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.pyabiword_0.8.0-5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lfaraone> kandarpk: not a problem with your stuff, but we should look at it nevertheless.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I thought I wont have privilages to change permissions in David's account
<kandarpk> lfaraone: any solution to it ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Wish if you could give a try now.
<manusheel> We can then send an e-mail to David.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: giving it a try
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. If it does not work out, we'll send an e-mail to David asking him to get us the rights for this folder.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: $ chmod +w activityhandle.py
<kandarpk> chmod: changing permissions of `activityhandle.py': Operation not permitted
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: "sudo vi" works :)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> sudo vi is more than good.
<manusheel> kandarpk: See if inserting a doc string named "test doc string" is reflected at http://api.sugarlabs.org/sphinx.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll need to run the script made by David first.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: not sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, thanks for reviewing :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: once we get the abiword thing fixed, we'll be able to actually publish your work :)
<manusheel> lfaraone: I thought Ian fixed it.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can I copy the ssh key under debian ?
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: around?
<lfaraone> manusheel: he fixed issues with pyabiowrd in lucid.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure.
<kandarpk> using Ubuntu and need to ssh into api.sugarlabs.org
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what do I need to do ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, Kandarp.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: right now, nothing.
<manusheel> Kandarpk: You do have the ssh access.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: we need to determine why pyabiwrod isn't building
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: need to log into debian for that
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you send me an e-mail on it? Will ask Ian to work on it.
<kandarpk> using Ubuntu right now
<manusheel> He did spend time on pyabiword.
<manusheel> Will touch base with Martin Dengler and other Abiword team members.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> Yes, you'll need Debian OS.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok, logging into Debian.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. Great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: for some strange reason ssh kandarpk@sunjammer.sugarlabs.org
<kandarpk> isn'tworking
<manusheel> kandarpk: Was it working earlier?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes.
<kandarpk> getting Permission denied (publickey).
<manusheel> kandarpk: Try kandarp.seeta.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that didn't work ( as expected )
<kandarpk> my username is kandarpk on sunjammer
<manusheel> kandarpk: With the same ssh key, you are able to access the other machine, right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've different keys for the machines
<kandarpk> one is on debian and second on ubuntu
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, the other access is through your Ubuntu key?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok, got it.
<kandarpk> had to use Ubuntu only.
<manusheel> Ok. :-)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: logged in.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<kandarpk> will try running the script now
<manusheel> Sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, I think the source present in David's home got overwritten
<kandarpk> the git clone problem I discussed before
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: running the script again to confirm
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> That is unfortunate to hear.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should try and find a workaround for this issue. Let us report it to David too.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the script uses
<kandarpk> git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/sugar-jhbuild/mainline.git
<kandarpk> before building the HTML pages
<kandarpk> lfaraone: does git pull preserves any local changes ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: it might cause a merge conflict, or error out, but it'll not remove old changes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: we'll need a git commit that means
<kandarpk> .
<lfaraone> kandarpk: in that case, probably yes.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Interesting. Yes, we'll need a git commit before.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I missed that I think
<manusheel> I mean after git clone ...
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Will be back in 10 minutes. Let me know how did the procedure come along.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Its working :)
<kandarpk> only git commit was required.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Congratulations.
<manusheel> This is excellent.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Thanks and same to you.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you try and insert "test doc string", and see if we are able to view it at the appropriate HTML page.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I edited a docstring
<kandarpk> and changes are present online
<neeraj> kandarpk sir, manusheel sir I just went through logs and saw the steps which kandarpk sir followed while packaging pollbuilder-activity and I *think* I understood all steps.. :)
<neeraj> *for ubuntu
<manusheel> neeraj: Wonderful.
<kandarpk> neeraj: they are a bit easy compared to what we learnt over past few days.
<manusheel> neeraj: Let us try and package Record on Ubuntu
<manusheel> following the steps.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you send me the URL?
<kandarpk> http://api.sugarlabs.org/sphinx/handles.html
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Retrieve our settings as a dictionary _Parameter:_
<kandarpk> I inserted Parameter: in the source code
<manusheel> kandarpk: Having a look at it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: This is great.
<neeraj> manusheel, sure, but I was thinking of waiting for luke to give me r+ on that.. Hopefully I have made all required changes which luke asked me to do
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure.
<manusheel> neeraj: Would you like to package some other activity for a test run?
<neeraj> manusheel sir, I m trying to record for the same purpose :)
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok :-)
<manusheel> Take your time, buddy.
<neeraj> kandarpk sir
<neeraj> for getting change log of previous package in ubuntu
<neeraj> we use apt-get source right?
<kandarpk> neeraj: dget
<kandarpk> to get the package
<neeraj> manusheel sir, I am getting an error while trying to download the source and other files using dget -x *.dsc file. I tried to search on google and solve it but unable to do so :(.. I will do packaging for n activity tomorrow
<neeraj> manusheel sir, gn :)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-22
 * lfaraone waves.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<Manusheel> Around?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: typically I'm not around past midnight ESTZ.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Sure. Thank you for informing me.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Wish to ask you on whether you are satisfied with e-toys packaging.
<Manusheel> And, whether there have been issues from our side, which need a turnaround.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: Not everything I mentioned in http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002667.html was corrected.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: I see. Thank you for informing me.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: namely, although COPYING is not included, debian/copyright is still incorrect.
<Manusheel> Will talk to Ankur, and get him some help from Neeraj and Dipankar.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: That is unfortunate. Any other area, which you think have not been covered upto mark?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: not that I've seen yet.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. Thank you.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: although debian/copyright isn't actually run or executed, it's critical that it be correct, otherwise the package is not distributable.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: How about Record activity and Poll Builder activity?
<Manusheel> activities*
<lfaraone> Manusheel: I have not looked at record since I reviewed it yesterday: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002669.html
<lfaraone> Manusheel: per http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks , pollbuilder is ready to go.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. How about flipsticks and log viewer?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: the review status of *all* activities is documented on the sugar/tasks page.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: any activity with a "r+" is ready to go, any one with a "r-" has been reviewed. (r-s are usually linked to the review on the mailing list)
<lfaraone> Manusheel: activities with "r?" are pending review.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Yes. I do visit the page. However, my question here is from a different perspective? How many iterations did you have to do for changing the status to "r+"?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: per http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002600.html , activities which have not been corrected with proper dependencies (marked by something in the 'works with' column and a debian/rules change) will not be reviewed even if r? is set.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: that's usually documented by the number of "r"s you see on the comments.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Ok, I didn't know that. Thank you for the information.
<lfaraone> although it looks like some people removed earlier r-s.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: That is odd. I'll ask them not to do that in future.
<Manusheel> lfaraone:  Kandarp was able to package Sugar core package. However, I didn't ask him to push it to git as recommended by you. Will Jonas be able to approve our work soon? What do you think?
<Manusheel> Refering to activities here.
<Manusheel> Not core packages.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: activities? I think Jonas stated that he didn't mind if we packaged "core activities", just that we didn't do *real* sugar core.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Yes. But, we are waiting for Jonas approval, and couldn't do the sync up with Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: for activity packaging, we push up to git our changes to the version we want to publish in Debian.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: which activity?
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, we did that. But, can we sync up the packaging to Ubuntu?
<Manusheel> lfaraone: any activity packaged in Debian.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: you can update existing activities as they exist in git, yes.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Sure. We can do that. However, can we sync up the Debian packages to Ubuntu?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: yes, in the way kandarp did.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. Then, we'll follow that method for the other activities too.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: alternatively, you can just wait for me to see Jonas at DebConf (or me to become a DD, whichever comes first)
<lfaraone> Manusheel: we'll get some facetime and hopefully be able to do a final review of all acitivities.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Great. That would be neat.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: whichever you prefer.
<Manusheel> Yes, I did read your Debconf plans.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: I'll prefer collaborative reviewing.
<Manusheel> By you and Jonas.
<lfaraone> mk. right now I'm working on fixing pyabiword.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Neat.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: I am going for a meeting with the content developers. Will be back soon.
<dipankar> lfaraone: hi
<lfaraone> hey dipankar .
<lfaraone> dipankar: feeling better?
<dipankar> lfaraone: how are you doing?
<dipankar> lfaraone: yup a lot better now :). Thanks
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm decent. you?
<lfaraone> good, good.
<neeraj> hi lfaraone, I am changing the copyright of aplay.py as mentioned in the mail..
<neeraj> hi dipankar ..
<dipankar> hey neeraj , nice to see you too :)
<neeraj> ^^^^for record activity
<neeraj> dipankar, same here :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: I marked log-activity and flipsticks-activity for 2nd review
<dipankar> btw how is the review task going on?
<dipankar> dfarning: How are you? I guess you are at Prague..
<lfaraone> dipankar: he's in Paraguay, IIRC
<lfaraone> dipankar: did you follow http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002600.html for your activities?
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning. i am finally in paraguay
<dfarning> dipankar, are you feeling better?
<dipankar> lfaraone: I have done it for log-activity afair.
<dipankar> dfarning: yup, but doctor has advised to rest a little more. (I said 'what the heck!')
<dipankar> dfarning: I was catching up with the telepathy tuts.
<dfarning> dipankar, how are things coming.
<neeraj> lfaraone, for record activity, I should use Files : port/* , aplay.py or mention copyright if them in separate paragraph ?
<kandarpk> dipankar: Hi. good to see you
<lfaraone> neeraj: if they are owned by different people you should use separate stanzas.
<dipankar> dfarning: For a while I am not allowed to use laptop
<dipankar> kandarpk: Hi, nice to see you too :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: good morning.
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm looking at log, and i don't see the changes made.
<kandarpk> dfarning: wow, you too are here :)
<lfaraone> the gang's all here.
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<kandarpk> lfaraone: :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: I did have some doubt regarding that. It was mentioned that the changes are to be made temporarily, so I thought I need not push them :(
<dfarning> kandarpk, Yes.  I am now settled and will be on line every morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, how is packaging coming?
 * lfaraone is currently looking at git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity.git
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<kandarpk> dfarning: lfaraone is satisfied with activities I packaged
<dipankar> dfarning: I just started with the third e-mail regarding telepathy.
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> hope I can catch up soon
<kandarpk> dfarning: sugar has been updated on git.debian by Jonas :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes. jonas is very fast.
<dfarning> dipankar, great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, have all of your packages pass lfaraone's review?
<lfaraone> dipankar: if the activity works in all versions, the changes should be made permenent.
<dipankar> lfaraone: ok, got it. Then I will work on them tomorrow morning, as currently I am working on telepathy. Hope you don't mind
<kandarpk> dfarning: I couldn't package those already present though I know the steps
<dipankar> dfarning: So, what's the final status with the core packages at git?
<kandarpk> *already present on git.debian
<lfaraone> kandarpk: those already present you can update, though, right?
<lfaraone> dipankar: "core packages" that are activities are fair game.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yes, I understand how to do that
<dipankar> lfaraone: sorry, didn't get you. I meant about debian packaging for sugar-0.88, sugar-presence , etc, that were under Jonas...
<lfaraone> dfarning: by the way, we just got a bunch of bugs filed by geser of Ubuntu re sugar packages that need fixing. These are all straightforward fixes that should be fairly bitesize.
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah, he'd rather you not work on that.
<dipankar> lfaraone: So we are up with activities. Great.
<dfarning> dipankar, kandarpk I had a talk with manu about packing in general....  I belive that he wanted to talk to you guys in person.  The social issues of working with open source projects is very different than working with a traditional software development
<dipankar> lfaraone: one more thing, I recently received some e-mails from debian mailing list regarding some 'acceptance' of sugar 'package'. I believe they were from Jonas.
<dfarning> dipankar, kandarpk you are doing good work, but it will take a while to earn the trust of jonas.  That takes time.
<dipankar> dfarning: Sure. Manu Sir is trying for our next meeting
<neeraj> lfaraone, in latest change on sugar/task u have added that name needs to be changed in s-write-a.. I have changed the name as you told me to but I am unable to see it on http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-write-activity.git;a=summary
<kandarpk> dfarning: I don't believe we have worked hard enough yet.
<lfaraone> neeraj: I readded it because you removed the comment. Please do not remove older comments, they serve as a history for us to see how the package developed.
<neeraj> neeraj, ok.. :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: feel free to append to it a review request, but don't remove records of past reviews.
<neeraj> lfaraone* ok :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: one more thing, I recently received some e-mails from debian mailing list regarding some 'acceptance' of sugar 'package'. I believe they were from Jonas.
<lfaraone> dipankar: those are automated emails telling you that packages were uploaded to the archive by jonas.
<dfarning> lfaraone, should we fix the bug in the packages in main to build experience and trust?
<dfarning> lfaraone, in universe
<lfaraone> dfarning: fixing bugs in Ubuntu gets you little Debian cred, but it does help if your goal is to gain upload access to Ubuntu Universe.
<lfaraone> *Sugar packages in Ubuntu Universe
<dfarning> +1, this is qbout getting upload cred in ubuntu.... which will lead to uploader in the 'package set'
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Status in “sugar-pollbuilder-activity” package in Ubuntu: Fix Released
<kandarpk> what does it mean ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: that means that the bug has been closed because a fix for the issue the bug reflects has been released.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: "This bug was fixed in the package sugar-pollbuilder-activity - 26+git20100521.d4def0b6-0ubuntu1"
<lfaraone> kandarpk: over the next few hours the package will build and be published in Maverick.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ref: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-pollbuilder-activity/26+git20100521.d4def0b6-0ubuntu1
<kandarpk> lfaraone: in simpler terms, pollbuilder got updated to version 26 ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: wow, thanks a lot.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: hehe, no worries.
<lfaraone> dfarning: who should tackle the bugs geser reported? they all are fairly similiar, they involve changing the deps in packages from 0.86 / 0.84 to 0.88
<kandarpk> dfarning: by the way, I understood your scripts and now know how to change sugar source and generate new HTML pages.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I recommend starting with neejar to build his credibity in ubuntu first.  Others will follow.
<dfarning> kandarpk, great so now everthing is working with the documentation build system?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, just need to start adding the docstrings now.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the source of presence service here:
<kandarpk> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-presence-service.git;a=summary
<kandarpk> is different from the one inside jhbuild
<kandarpk> *the source code
<kandarpk> dfarning: and the one at git.debian looks much more upto-date
<dfarning> kandarpk, please ask alsroot on #sugar ? he maintains jhbuild.
 * alsroot thinks that dfarning meant silbe :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: you understand my question  ?
<kandarpk> I mean, it makes sense ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: Hi. Nice to know you are around :)
<alsroot> kandarpk: hi
<dipankar> kandarpk: I was about to start with code
<dipankar> *any pointers?
<dipankar> hello alsroot, how you doing?
<kandarpk> dipankar: I didn't understand the code very well :(
<alsroot> dipankar: fine
<dipankar> kandarpk: isn't it similar to the one provided at  : api.sugarlabs.rg
<dipankar> *api.sugarlabs.org/
<dipankar> ?
<kandarpk> dipankar: the source code at git.debian  looks a bit upto date to me
<dipankar> kandarpk: ohk.. thanks for the info
<kandarpk> dipankar: I would like others to check it out as well.
<dipankar> guys, hate to say, but I have to leave now. Restrictions on Computer usage :(
<kandarpk> dipankar: get well soon.
<dipankar> lfaraone: I will try my best to upload the changes tomorrow morning
<dipankar> kandarpk: Thank you very much. :)
 * dipankar says good bye to all
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you get a answer to your question?
<kandarpk> dfarning: just posted it on #sugar
<dfarning> kandarpk, aslo would you mind sending an email to the  sugar-devel mailing list anouncing that you are working on documenting sugar?
<dfarning> kandarpk, many developer may be wondering why you are asking so many questions:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure, I'll do that
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll be adding your and Manu sir's name for the team developing the docunmentation
<kandarpk> dfarning: will that be ok ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, no need to add our names.... you are the one doing the work:) and that is what the community respects.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think I should wait for now as some other seeta team members too will be working on documenting.
<dfarning> kandarpk, go ahead introduce your self.  One of the 'philosophies' of open source is 'release early and release often'
<kandarpk> Ok, if you suggest so strongly, but I would like you to review it first
<kandarpk> dfarning ^^
<dfarning> kandarpk, sure:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: sent you the mail.
 * lfaraone is reviewing record.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: for how long will you be around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: another hour or so probably, why?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thinking of packaging read activity
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, that will be fine
<kandarpk> *switching to Debian.
<lfaraone> neeraj: looking at record, it looks fine except that you have the GPL license text next to the "License: other-X11" section.
<lfaraone> neeraj: you probably mean to move the GPL license text to the bottom in its own license stanza and move the text at the bottom of other-X11 up to where the GPL text is.
<dfarning> neeraj, do you have time to work on some bug fixes in Ubuntu?
<lfaraone> neeraj: what I mean is, in http://sprunge.us/dfRi?control, lines 39 - 55 should be moved into a "Licence: GPL-2+" section somewhere, and you should remove lines 68/69 which talk about GNOME.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467584/
<kandarpk> merging to v87 is resulting in conflicts
<neeraj> lfaraone, i think I need to change to rule file.. I just realized my mistake after seeing conversation between u and dipankar
<lfaraone> neeraj: yeah, you're right.
<lfaraone> neeraj: that too :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: not sure. send an email to debian-olpc-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org with that as an attachment, explain what you were trying to do, that you've tried to figure out what you're doing wrong, and wonder if anbody has any ideas about what to do.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok. here it goes
<walterbender> dogi: hi
<walterbender> dogi: I keep missing you at MIT...
<neeraj> dfarning, sure.. I think I should start  fixing bugs in ubuntu with ur and lfaraone  help and I can push the changes later when lfaraone  is not around.. :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just wanted to introduce you to walterbender he is the director of Sugar labs and the inventor of sugar:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: wow.
<dfarning> neeraj +1
<neeraj_gupta> got dc.. dfarning, sure.. I think I should start  fixing bugs in ubuntu with ur and lfaraone  help and I can push the changes later when lfaraone  is not around.. :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: hi walterbender.
<walterbender> hi kandarpk
<kandarpk> *OOPS , too excited
<lfaraone> neeraj: we saw you say so earlier.
 * lfaraone will brb, lunch.
<kandarpk> walterbender: how are you doing ?
<walterbender> kandarpk: busy with too many things...
<kandarpk> walterbender: that comes with the job you are doing :)
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, sounds good,  I will be leaving now to work on the deployment in PY
<dfarning> walterbender, kandarpk along with dipankar are the two team leaders working on sugar on Ubuntu.  Once the initial packageing is completed kandarpk's team will foucus on user experience and dipandar's team will focuse on technical issues.
<neeraj> dfarning, on which bug i should start working first?
<dfarning> neeraj, there were a couple of issues related to browse not being installable lfaraone will have the details.
<dfarning> kandarpk, neeraj I will spend the rest of the day working with the py developers will see you again in the morning.
<dfarning> kandarpk, neeraj thanks for the good work the packages are starting to look good:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: browse is uninstallable because pyxpcom is nowhere to be found, but chirscoulton is working on that IIRC>
<neeraj> dfarning, thanks to you and lfaraone  :)
<walterbender> dfarning: is it worth chasing down the xpcom stuff at the moment?
<walterbender> the webkit stuff is coming along... it gives us breathing room on debian/ubuntu
<dfarning> walterbender, I don't think so.  Better to package surf and make surf a dependancy rather then browse.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I thought so too. So, would you want neeraj to work on the bugs recently reported by Michael? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sugarteam/2010-July/thread.html#end
<walterbender> dfarning: OK. I guess I misunderstood. I though you were pointing neeraj in that direction.
<lfaraone> dfarning: (re correcting deps of read, chat, calculate, sucrose)
<dfarning> lfaraone,  +1, I would suggest dropping browse as a dep for now.  then we can add surf as a dep when it is ready. when it is ready
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, bye
<lfaraone> neeraj: still around?
<dfarning> manusheel, hello.
<manusheel> dfarning: Hi David.
<manusheel> How are you?
<neeraj> lfaraone, I have a question, while packaging write activity, I added python-abiword as an dependency but while installing it just give inform me about the unmet dependency
<dfarning> Great... I had a good nights sleep and am now with the development team from PY and bernie.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. That is wonderful to hear.
<neeraj> lfaraone, is there a way that python-abioword gets install automatically if its not installed.. like in synaptic manager, it select all needed packages
<manusheel> dfarning: We made neat progress on packaging and Sugar API documentation. We were able to modify the source and insert doc strings.
<dfarning> manusheel, do you know walterbender, he uses ubuntu on his personal machine so our packaging for .deb will be useful to him.
<lfaraone> neeraj: when you install a package via dpkg, it will install it regardless of dependencies.
<lfaraone> neeraj: if you use gdebi to install the package it will install the packages' dependencies first, then the package itself.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, Walter uses Ubuntu on his personal machine. I have worked with Walter for 2+ years, before he left OLPC.
<kandarpk> lfaraone, neeraj : dpkg only reported in my case of missing dependency
<manusheel> dfarning: He advised me on a number of projects.
<dfarning> manusheel, great.  once you are happy with the docstrings will you submit them to sugar-devel for the maintainer to commit?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you really shouldn't use dpkg directly to install things, instead "sudo gdebi path/to/package.deb"
<lfaraone> neeraj: ^^
<dfarning> manusheel, he is now on this channel:)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yes, that is what I did later :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: should I assign those bugs to neeraj ?
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes please.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok.. thanks for the info..
<manusheel> dfarning: We'll have to submit the doc strings as patches on sugar-devel.
<manusheel> We'll start doing it now.
<manusheel> dfarning: Do you have a format for submitting patches?
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay. if you can guess as to what needs to be done on a bug, make the changes to the package based off their current version in Maverick, and upload the debdiff, and subscribe me / ping me in IRC / let me know you're done somehow.
<manusheel> Patches for doc strings. Or, would you like me to make one such format.
<walterbender> manusheel: regards...
<manusheel> walterbender: Hi Sir. How have you been?
<walterbender> manusheel: I use sugar-jhbuild for most of my work on ubuntu...
<walterbender> manusheel: doing well...
<walterbender> manusheel: hope all is well with you
<lfaraone> dfarning: by the way, I told you the set got approved, right?
<manusheel> walterbender: Glad to hear. I am doing very well, thank you.
<dfarning> manusheel, the same format that we use for making patches to packages which we add to debian/packages.
<dfarning> lfaraone, no I did not hear that
<manusheel> walterbender: Glad to hear that you use sugar-jhbuild for your work on Ubuntu.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<manusheel> We'll maintain uniformity across different types of patch submissions.
<dfarning> lfaraone, no I missed that.  can you send me a link?
<lfaraone> neeraj: bugs in question are LP: #608765, #608753, #608762, and #608749.
<neeraj>  lfaraone, ok
<dfarning> manusheel, +1 when working with a decentralized community we must adhear to the existing standards of the community.
<manusheel> dfarning: We were able to successfully package "Sugar" too. However, we need to earn Jonas's trust on giving us the rights to approve core packages. We would arrive on this systematically as discussed earlier.
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you.
<lfaraone> dfarning: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/20/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t17:45
<dfarning> manusheel, +1 did you get a chance to talk to the team about that?  It is not meant as disrespect just a matter of adhearing to existing community standards
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, I did have a word with the team in fine details.
<manusheel> Need to discuss with Neeraj, which I'll do on a one to one basis.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks
<manusheel> dfarning: We have found that many of the activities have blocker issues on Sugar on Debian (example - poll, connect, read, write). We'll need to spend quite sometime in making sure that we have atleast a basic set of activities running in Sugar on Debian.
<dfarning> manusheel, +1 but the good news is that once they work on debian they will work on ubuntu:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, completely agree. However, this would happen when Luke and Jonas's meeting goes well in DebConf.
<manusheel> They would be reviewing activities at the conference. I hope the meeting comes along well.
<manusheel> dfarning: Will be writing to Tomeu this weekend on IRC meeting related to salut, gabble, telepathy and presence service. I'll be working on developing the test plans for collaboration.
<manusheel> We'll like to organize IRC meetings between Collabra team and our team members.
<manusheel> Will prepare agenda for the next couple of meetings, and will be sending across to everyone.
<neeraj> lfaraone, I am confused,these bugs are only ubuntu-specific.. right? calculate is working fine in debian??
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes, they're Ubuntu bugs.
<neeraj> also all of these are unmet dependency, so I should just add these packages in Depends field of control file?
<neeraj> or make changes in control.in and regenerate control file
<manusheel> walterbender: Sir, did you try running USR (Ubuntu Sugar Remix)?
<dfarning> manusheel, great.
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you.
<lfaraone> neeraj: make the changes in control.in so that the proper dependency is required. (you may need to make the change in debian/rules)
<walterbender> manusheel: no, I haven't tried it yet.
<lfaraone> neeraj: basically, the sugar-*-0.86, 0.84 packages are not available in ubuntu, only 0.88 is.
<lfaraone> neeraj: so if we dep on the .86 or .84 packages, the package won't build.
<neeraj> ok
<manusheel> walterbender: Please do, whenever you get a chance.  Would like to hear your feedback on what exists, and what you would like to see as an educator and as a user.
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Hi Ian. Around?
<manusheel_> bernie: Hi Bernie. Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir, dfarning: Good night.
<neeraj> lfaraone, I made a change in debian/rulses DEB_SUGAR_BRANCHES = 0.88 (previously it was 0.86, 0.84) but while building using debuild -S, then it showed unmet dependency for  python-sugar-0.84 | python-sugar-0.86 python-sugar-toolkit-0.84 | python-sugar-toolkit-0.86
<neeraj> not for presence service
<neeraj> Now the problem is that I am unable to find where in the rules file, it add both packages as build dependency
<neeraj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-calculate-activity/+bug/608749 did not get a same error for presence service
<dfarning> neeraj, what is the error report related to calulate?
<neeraj> also if used debuild -d for and installed the deb file produced, the activity is working fine in ubuntu :)
<neeraj> dfarning, when we try to install calculate activity using synaptic or build it using debuild -S then it gave error for unmet build dependency
<dfarning> neeraj, which dependancy is unmet?
<neeraj> as lfaraone told me that in ubuntu we have only 0.88 version so we need to change build dependency from 0.86 or o.84 to 0.88 only
<neeraj> dfarning, python-sugar-0.84 | python-sugar-0.86 python-sugar-toolkit-0.84 | python-sugar-toolkit-0.86
<neeraj> as 0.84 and 0.86 version of these packages aren't available in ubuntu
<neeraj> only 0.88 are..
<dfarning> neeraj, I would suggest refering to the orginal bug report to see what the problem is?
<neeraj> dfarning, original bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-calculate-activity/+bug/608749
 * dfarning looks
<neeraj> its mentions that package is failing to build bcz of unmet dependency which are 0.86 and 0.84 versions..
<dfarning> neeraj, I think those dependencies are set in rules.
<neeraj> As I told u that only 0.88 versions are available, so we have to change the build dependency
<neeraj> dfarning, i tried to search it in rule and changed one code
<neeraj> lemme pastebin rule file
<dfarning> neeraj, thanks
<neeraj> dfarning, see line 22
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467623/
<neeraj> initially there was 0.84, 0.86
<neeraj> ohhh.. wait.. just saw the last line.. cdbs one.. lemme check dere..
<dfarning> neeraj, +1 changing that line will fix the problem.
<neeraj> dfarning, more cdbs rules are included in starting.. checking them to
<dfarning> neeraj,  the line you changed sets a variable so that cdbs will create the dependanies correctly.
<neeraj> dfarning, hmm yes i also think so
<neeraj> dfarning, after changing the line.. do I need to do anything ?
<neeraj> to update the change every where ?
<dfarning> neeraj, what was the command that you ran after changing control.in?
<dfarning> neeraj, I think you will wnat to runn the same command.
<neeraj> dfarning, at present I have only changed the rules file.. and tried to build using debuild -S
<neeraj> debuild*
<neeraj> it gave unmet dependency error again..
<dfarning> wasn't there a command like fakeroot/build
<neeraj> dfarning, i can't recall it :(.. lemme search..
<neeraj> * thinks he found the problem.. will update in 10 min
<neeraj> * done.. after l was just checking control.in... after checking control file I realized in the end all dependencies are listed there.. So regenerated control file and the problem got solved :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, ping me whenever u come back..
<manusheel_> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<manusheel_> Around?
<neeraj> manusheel_, yes sir
<manusheel_> neeraj: Can I call you now? Our discussion was left mid way today.
<neeraj> manusheel_ sir sure :)
<manusheel_> neeraj: Great. Calling you now.
<lfaraone> neeraj: which package?
<lfaraone> neeraj: what problems are you having right now?
<neeraj> lfaraone, not in building..
<neeraj> I just wanted to knw what name I should give it.. as its the first time we are packaging it for ubuntu
<neeraj> calculator activity
<lfaraone> neeraj: it's already packaged for Ubuntu, right?
<neeraj> lfaraone, i couldn't find it on lp
<neeraj> i downloaded the source using apt-get
<lfaraone> neeraj: well, if it's in apt, it's in Ubuntu, no?
<lfaraone> neeraj: anyway, it's at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-calculate-activity
<neeraj> lfaraone, ohh.. sorry.. don't knw when I will get all things :(
<lfaraone> neeraj: no worries.
<neeraj> lfaraone, (30-5ubuntu1) is fine?
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes.
<neeraj> ok.. l have to add debdiff for all? I mean last time we just added for lucid proposed
<neeraj> lfaraone, ^^
<lfaraone> neeraj: we're targeting maverick with this upload.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok
<lfaraone> neeraj: we always upload to the current ubuntu development release (in this case maverick) unless we note otherwise int he bug.
<neeraj> lfaraone, on git.debian Holger Leven has removed him self from uploaders. http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-calculate-activity.git;a=summary
<neeraj> lfaraone, should I remove him from control file uploaders field?
<lfaraone> neeraj: don't worry about that. Just use "update-maintainer" to change the maintainer from Debian OLPC and regenerate control.
<neeraj> lfaraone, Maintainer:  Ubuntu SugarTeam <ubuntu-sugarteam@lists.ubuntu.com>
<neeraj> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian OLPC <debian-olpc-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<lfaraone> neeraj: that works.
<neeraj> lfaraone, around?
<lfaraone> neeraj: barely. what is it?
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467654/
<neeraj> debdiff file
<lfaraone> neeraj: heh, I sponsored your work, but afterwards I found a typo in the changelog: dependancy -> dependency :)
<neeraj> lfaraone: ohh..
<lfaraone> neeraj: no worries, just FYI.
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok.. So I will create patches for other three also
<lfaraone> neeraj: yep.
<neeraj> lfaraone: I think there was just one activity whose  dependency has no 0.88 version..
<lfaraone> neeraj: sucrose-0.88 just needs to have browse removed as one of its deps/
 * lfaraone will be back much later.
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok.. Good night
<manusheel> neeraj: Awake?
<neeraj> manusheel sir yes..
<manusheel> neeraj: Neat patch for sugar-calculate activity
<manusheel> Good work.
<neeraj> manusheel, :) thanks to lfaraone and dfarning
<manusheel> neeraj: Yes, indeed. David and Luke have been very helpful and supportive.
<manusheel> neeraj: Can you send me the link of the tasks page?
<neeraj> http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
<dfarning> manusheel, ping
<manusheel> dfarning: Hi David.
<manusheel> dfarning: Is Raul rgs_ ?
<dfarning> hey manusheel have you met rgs_
<dfarning> yes:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, we met way back in 2008 at MIT.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-23
<manusheel> rgs_ : Hi Raul. How have you been?
<rgs_> manusheel: hey, how are you?
<manusheel> rgs_ : Very well, thank you.
<dfarning> very nice how about tomorrow he and luke get togerther and figure out what needs to get done to package surf.  They you can assign someone to package it.
<manusheel> How about you?
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Neat idea.
<manusheel> rgs_ : One question for you.
<manusheel> rgs_ : Are we documenting the code architecture and shift from gecko to pywebkit somewhere at the wiki?
<rgs_> manusheel: very well too
<rgs_> manusheel: hmm.. not exactly, we could resort to git's log history
<manusheel> rgs_ : Glad to hear.
<dfarning> manusheel, I think rgs_ can coordinate with lfaraone in a couple of hours... I forgot the lfaraone was coming on soon.
<dfarning> manusheelI think all they need to do is add tags to the git repo and it will work.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Ok, great.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Sure. Browse is indeed a very important activity.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Kindly send me a note once the activity is ready for packaging. Will assign it as soon as possible. Would like to have maximum interaction between Luke and Jonas on packaging of activities at DebConf.
<manusheel_> dfarning: DebConf is going to be pretty important for us.
<dfarning> manusheel_, ok and I will be gone tomorrow morning to vist a deployment.
<dfarning> manusheel_,  Is everybody set with tasks?
<manusheel_> dfarning: Yes.
<manusheel_> We have the tasks ready for the next 3 days :-)
<dfarning> manusheel_, ok.
<dfarning> manusheel_, how about working with collabora?  have you talked to Robert yet.
<dfarning> manusheel_, If we are going to bother fixing bug in telepathy we might want to update sugar to the latest version of telepathy.
<dfarning> manusheel_, this might be something to assign to a develop who will work on the network/collaoration stack and see it Robert will assign a mentor.
<dfarning> manusheel having trouble with you internet?
<dfarning> your/your/
<manusheel> dfarning: Could you please post the last couple of messages again.
<dfarning> manusheel, eady for the next 3 days :-)
<dfarning> <dfarning> manusheel_, ok.
<dfarning>  manusheel_, how about working with collabora?  have you talked to Robert yet.
<dfarning>  manusheel_, If we are going to bother fixing bug in telepathy we might want to update sugar to the latest version of telepathy.
<dfarning> --> manusheel (7aadcebe@gateway/web/freenode/ip.122.173.206.190) has joined #ubuntu-sugarteam
<dfarning> <dfarning> manusheel_, this might be something to assign to a develop who will work on the network/collaoration stack and see it Robert will assign a mentor.
<dfarning> manusheel, should I send robert an email?
<manusheel_> dfarning: My apologies. The internet connection breaks a bit after 4:45 am.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Sure.
<manusheel_> Robert McQueen, right?
<dfarning> manusheel manusheel_ yes, I will cc you.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Thanks David.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Our developers have gone through the documentation provided by you.
<dfarning> manusheel did they walk through to code to set up a connection?
<manusheel__> dfarning: Was very well structured.
<dfarning> manusheel_great.  the final step will be looking at how the activites actually use telepath for collobration.
<dfarning> manusheel_should I create an induction for that?
 * lfaraone waves.
<lucian> lfaraone: i have a tarball for you http://people.sugarlabs.org/lucian/Surf-115.tar.bz2
<dfarning> bernie, ping.  There was not room in the car.  So I stayed back to prepare for this afternoon.
<bernie> dfarning: d'oh!
<bernie> dfarning: are you starting to see what I mean for disorganization?
<bernie> dfarning: I'll stay home in the morning... do you need anything?
<bernie> dfarning: is tch there at least?
<dfarning> bernie, tch went with them
<dfarning> bernie, I have everything I need:)  Laptop + wireless + coffee = office
<lfaraone> Manusheel: ping. Do you mind if I reply to Ankur's question re "Redundant Copying File" to the list?
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Sure.
<Manusheel> Please go ahead.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: something I think that might do well to establish crediblity and make the SEETA folk seem more human were if they were to go through reviews etc posted to the list and reply *to the list* when they have questions. While it might make the process take slightly longer, we'll benefit from documenting in a very easily retrievable format what questions etc we have.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: +1. A very important idea indeed. However, it requires change management and engagement at different levels of conversation. Will try my best to help the team arrive at this process systematically.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Appreciate your feedback.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Overtime, the list serv would become a good content repository too. +1.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Leaving for a content meeting. Will talk to you soon.
<Manusheel> Thank you.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: good morning
<lfaraone> morning kandarpk
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I was trying Jonas' suggestion to update read
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay.
<kandarpk> but the following results
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468025/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do I need to run 'git merge v87'  first ?
<kandarpk> *which would result in conflicts
<lfaraone> kandarpk: try "git checkout -b reset-upstream-to-v87 v87"
<lfaraone> he may have gotten it backwards
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok
<kandarpk> lfaraone: it worked :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: please reply to his post stating that you tried it his way it didn't work, but upon checking man git-commit you tried swapping the params.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: :)
<lfaraone> lucian: thanks.
<lucian> lfaraone: as you can see, it's rebranded
<dipankar> hi lfaraone
<dipankar> hi kandarpk
<kandarpk> hi dipankar
<kandarpk> how are you ?
<dipankar> I am fine. sorry I couldn't make it soon, power cut problem.
<dipankar> kandarpk, did you get a chance to run the packages?
<kandarpk> dipankar: oh sorry, got involved into packaging read
<kandarpk> dipankar: will run them just now
<kandarpk> dipankar: will take just 5min
<dipankar> kandarpk, no problem. :) Thanks
<dfarning> lfaraone, how are things going?
<lfaraone> dfarning: good, currently reviewing neeraj's uploads for Ubuntu.
<kandarp_> dfarning: greetings.
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning.
<dfarning> lfaraone, do you have what you need to package surf.
<lfaraone> dfarning: from lucian , yes.
<kandarpk> dipankar: s-log-a fails to start in sugar-session-0.84
<dipankar> kandarpk, rest all are working?
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone : good morning :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, great. due to dependancy issues surf will not run on fedora 11 which is what the new xo releases will be running.
<kandarpk> dipankar: checking flipsticks
<dipankar> ok
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.
<dipankar_> dfarning, how are you? How's work coming along at Paraguay?
<dfarning> very well
<dipankar> dfarning, The code for presence service looks a bit tough :(
<dipankar> and long too :(
<dfarning> dipankar, +1 it is a core piece of code.
<dfarning> dipankar, I talked to colobra last night about providing a mentor for you guys.  I have not heard back yet.
<dipankar> dfarning, thats sad. I hope they reply something
<dipankar> and soon too
<kandarpk> dipankar: s-flipsticks-a fails to start in any of the three
<dipankar> kandarpk, :(
<kandarpk> dipankar: nothing in flipsticks-log file
<dipankar> kandarpk, can you please paste the shell.log?
<kandarpk> dipankar: shell.log here:
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468039/
<dipankar> thanks
 * dipankar is going through the log.
<lfaraone> lucian: will surf work in Sugar 0.84? 0.86?
<lucian> lfaraone: it shouldn't depend on sugar's version, but i've only tested it on 0.88
<lucian> lfaraone: requirements are webkitgtk 1.1.7+ and pywebktigtk 1.1.6+
<lfaraone> lucian: thanks.
<lucian> lfaraone: i hope it doesn't crash or something :)
 * ankur says hello
 * lfaraone waves.
<ankur> lfaraone, hi
<dipankar> lfaraone, need your help.
<ankur> me too :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: dimmi.
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the error for flipsticks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/468039/
<dipankar> lfaraone, like I mentioned a couple of weeks back.
<dipankar> *I found the same log on Ubuntu too
<ankur> lfaraone,  i tried removing redundant COPYING using the example you mentioned in your email but i am still getting problem in that , can you guide on that ?
<lfaraone> ankur: well, you'd have to tell me what you've tried first ;)
<ankur> i will paste log and my attempt in a min. btw what does dimmi means ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, +1 on above.
<ankur> here is the lintina warning :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/468054/
<ankur> *lintian
<lfaraone> ankur: "tell me" in Italian.
<ankur> here is attempt 1 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/468056/
<ankur> and here is attempt 2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/468058/
<ankur> i tried using the different paths but i am missing out on some concepts here . so needs your guidance :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am also getting this error even after adding the remove lines in debian/rules
<ankur> dipankar you tried both paths?
<dipankar> ankur, I get that error in one of the two activities I am assigned.
<neeraj> hi all :)
 * ankur will back in 20 min
<neeraj> lfaraone, here is my (for record) rules file http://paste.ubuntu.com/468061/
<lfaraone> ankur: run lintian on your package, you want to remove the COPYING files that it tells you.
<neeraj> I am confused what should I write in commit message :(
<lfaraone> ankur: the debian/... path is the right prefix, you just need to find the right place to remove inside there..
<lfaraone> neeraj: you added the last two lines?
<neeraj> no.. I made changes according to http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002600.html
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay. "Declare support for all sugar versions in rules.'
<neeraj> lfaraone, I added last two lines in during before uploading the package afair
<dipankar> lfaraone, ankur is out for a walk
<dipankar> lfaraone, any solution to my original problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/468039/ :P
<lfaraone> dipankar: no idea.
<dipankar> lfaraone, then I shouldn't send it for review I guess. :(
<dipankar> lfaraone, flipsticks-activity 's problem is very odd. I followed the instructions properly for packaging :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: it could be that flipsticks just doens't work. ask in sugar ;)
<neeraj> lfaraone, I have updated http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks.. Please review whenever u get time.. I hope that this time I didn't make ny mistake in s-record-a
<kandarpk> lfaraone: is http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Read the only place where the tarball can be found ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: probbably.
<kandarpk> need version 87, here v78 is present :(
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am pushing latest changes in just 15 minutes. Please check if they are proper.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ask upstream folk to release a tarball :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: mark it for review and I'l get to them. if flipsticks just doens't work, ask in #sugar
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sayaminfu ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sayamindu *
<lfaraone> kandarpk: typo on git.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yeah, but it has changed here :http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/read/repos/mainline
<kandarpk> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/read/repos/mainline
<lfaraone> kandarpk: like I said, it's a typo :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: faster than I thought
<kandarpk> lfaraone: and again.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: your response.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what about it?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: you responded well before I could say anything....too fast
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay.
<dipankar> lfaraone, sorry got d/c
<dipankar> lfaraone, debian/rules of log-activity. I have commented the lines 12 -20 as per your instructions. But I don't find the DEB_SUGAR_BRANCHES settings anywhere. :( Is it the line 5?
<lfaraone> dipankar: no. for some reason you lack it.
<dipankar> lfaraone, any suggestions?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, I asked you to comment it out in the mail, so if you don't have it, just carry on :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, log activity did not run on 0.84. You mentioned to change debian/rules before pushing changes to git repo : [ref : http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002600.html]
 * dipankar is off to dinner
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<lfaraone> dipankar: right. readd DEB_SUGAR_BRANCHES, set it to "0.86 0.88", and restore the rules as before.
<neeraj> lfaraone, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/608762
<lfaraone> neeraj: yeah, just remove the browse dep for now.
<neeraj> lfaraone, for this I commented session_expand_activities = $(call sugar_expand_activities,read browse,0.86,$(1))
<neeraj> and build the package.. now sucrose is installing without ny dep error..
<lfaraone> neeraj: just remove browse, not read etc.
<neeraj> kkk
<neeraj> lfaraone, actually dfarning asked to to remove read to while we were fixing this in sugar-ppa.. I guess at that time read wasn't working properly..
<neeraj> *making changes
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay, well, read isn't the problem right now.
<lfaraone> neeraj: btw, in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52355802/sugar-read-activity-0.86_78-4ubuntu1.debdiff you used the wrong bug number :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: trying to update browse
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can you let me know the version available at http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/browse/repos/mainline
<neeraj> lfaraone, :(.. should I again submitted the debdiff.. Can i make the change only in debdiff and submit it?
<lfaraone> neeraj: I noticed that after I already uploaded it.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what about that version?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I'd recommend packagin the most recent tarball. but browse right now isn't a priority, right?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: It wasn't assigned to anyone yet.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: so thought of packaging it
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am not able to figure out the version present at git.sugarlabs.org, commits don't show the version
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, it's a good idea, but right now Browse doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: for very complciated reasons that other people are working on.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: anyway, how do we figure out the version if it isn't there in the commits ?
<kandarpk> as in this case
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you usually shouldn't, instead waiting for upstream to clue you in.
<neeraj_gupta> lfaraone,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52374369/sugar-0.88_0.88.0-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok.
<lfaraone> neeraj: working on it.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok..
<dipankar> lfaraone, I have pushed some changes to log-activity.
<dipankar> lfaraone, http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:33:02)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I couldn't find the DEB_SUGAR_BRANCHES line anywhere, except for the line no. 5 in debian/rules
<dipankar> it is mentioned as work around there.
<ankur> lfaraone,  still around?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<lfaraone> dipankar: right, add it then.
<ankur> lfaraone,  one more thing
<ankur> when i was packaging IRC activity
<lfaraone> dipankar: look at other's rules files for inspiration
<ankur> i used version+date.commitid to
<ankur> clone the source
<lfaraone> dipankar: please try to give more informative commits than "Changes: debian/rules".
<ankur> did i need to continue with it , or shall i have removed the date.commitid part
<ankur> in futrhur steps
<ankur> well i kept the version same through out the packaging
<lfaraone> ankur: if you're packagign using the orig tarball you generated from git and get-orig-source, then yes.
<ankur> lfaraone,  well yes here is for ?
<lfaraone> ankur: then keep it.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I will keep that in mind from now on (more info in commit messages) :)
<dfarning> dipankar, a commit message is not just a formality.... You should be able go back in 6 months when you are updating the package and quickly deternimine what you did.
<kandarpk> dfarning: +1
<dipankar> dfarning, ok :)
<dfarning> dipankar, its importance is hard to remember until you you have gone back and tried to maintain something you did a year ago:)
<dipankar> so commit messages are like one liners for the changes which I can refer to
<lfaraone> dipankar: exactly.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i was still having problem with Copying warning :(
<ankur> i have to manually track down the file and remove it?
<lfaraone> ankur: okay, what's the warning you're getting, and what's the contents of your rules?
<kandarpk> dfarning: what is the link to the git repo. of jhbuild on git.sugarlabs.org ?
<lfaraone> neeraj: sugar-0.88 uploaded with your patch.
<manusheel> dipankar: Please make sure that we write proper statements for the commit messages.
<ankur> okay wait, let me post
<neeraj> lfaraone, thanks :)
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir I will from now on
<manusheel> dipankar: Follow <object> <verb> <message> model. Will send the team examples on commit messages.
<manusheel> The commit messages should have a proper format.
<lfaraone> "Fixed typo in FILE". "Regenerated FILE from FILE.in". "Bumped changelog version to FOO". "Fix spacing in BAR"
<dipankar> manusheel, that will be great sir
<manusheel> lfaraone: Neat examples.
<ankur> lfaraone,  this was the rules file : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-etoys-activity.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/rules;hb=HEAD
<ankur> and warning :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/468054/
<ankur> i got it while building the package
<lfaraone> ankur: I think if there is only one binary package the files are installed in debian/tmp/...
<ankur> lfaraone,  checking
<ankur> lfaraone, i will have to reboot
<ankur> will be back
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Hi
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: packaging of read and browse cannot be completed
<kandarpk> their tarballs aren't available
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, went through the logs. Unfortunate.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us package connect in Ubuntu.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've written to Sayamindu for updating read tarball
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, I did see your e-mail.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> I hope we get an immediate response from Sayamindu.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: anything else I should be doing right now ?
<kandarpk> *switching to Ubuntu
<lfaraone> lucian: oh. libwebkit-1.0.1 won't suffice, I take it.
<lucian> lfaraone: not the last time i tried
<lucian> lfaraone: i may be able to dumb it down to work with that
<lucian> but i'd lose features
<lfaraone> hm.... that's the latest in unstable.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: is this the right place for connect-activity package for Ubuntu ?
<kandarpk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-connect-activity/21-0ubuntu1
<lfaraone> wait, what am I thinking, lol.
<lucian> lfaraone: i could have a look at trying to backport it
<lucian> lfaraone: since we've already pretty much decided that pywebkitgtk is obsolete and we'd need to move to PyGI
<lfaraone> lucian: hm. in unstable there is "libwebkit-1.0.2" version "1.2.3". Am I missing something? :)
<lfaraone> ref: http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/webkit
 * lfaraone will bbl.
<lucian> lfaraone: 1.2.3 is a more likely version for a recent package
<lucian> i don't get the version thing either
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Had gone downstairs to attend a call.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Hello sir.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: np.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thanks.
<manusheel> kandarpk: You had some questions on Sugar Api documentation, right?
<dipankar> manusheel, sent you an e-mail
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir
<dipankar> *Sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Thank you.
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir,
<dipankar> I would be going to bed now
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: not technical
<manusheel> kandarpk: Could you please let me know your questions. Sure.
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
 * dipankar says good bye to all. Have a great day and night
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: what approach do we need to take to change the docstrings ?
<kandarpk> dipankar: god night
<neeraj> dipankar: good night
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I know how to change the source present on the VM
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: but we can directly change the source maintained at git repo.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: is that an option ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let me think.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, we can do that.
<manusheel> Infact, that is how it should be done.
<manusheel> kandarpk: However, the steps we have followed is also a good option.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: If we change it on git repo, the changes will be universal
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: moreover, others can contribute in much easier way.
<kandarpk> but again, we might like some formatting in docstrings to make HTML pages look good
<kandarpk> which might not look as good in the source file
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. Completely agree.
<manusheel> kandarpk: That is a very good idea.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get a chance to do a test commit at git?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: not yet.
<kandarpk> wanted to know its feasibility first
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, it is feasible. Just that we need to check whether the commit is moderated?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us confirm the workflow with David too.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you send me the link to the git repository?
<neeraj> dfarning: around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I asked David for it
<manusheel> kandarpk: What did David recommend?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: he didn't reply *regarding the link
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: you can use 'git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/sugar-jhbuild/mainline.git'
<kandarpk> not sure about the website
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, this is the source that has been used at VM.
<manusheel> I.e. from the git repository.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Then we can use the method that we just discussed.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thank you for sending the e-mail on connect activity.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: working on it
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
<ankur> hi manusheel sir
<manusheel> ankur: Hi Ankur.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. One question, Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: What is the status of the pippy activity?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it uses external library
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: so, haven't worked on it
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, so, we should write a note about it at the Sugar tasks.
<manusheel> Name the library and dependency.
<manusheel> In that note.
<manusheel> ankur: How is etoys coming along?
<ankur> Sir, everything is sorted out , but for the redundant copying thing
<ankur> was  working on finding it's path
<ankur> other wise
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: done
<ankur> i  will mail mailing list and Luke to see if there is a workaround
<neeraj> ankur: can u paste lintian ouput again?
<ankur> well wait
<manusheel> ankur: Ok.
<ankur> neeraj,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/468054/
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you face issue that Ankur is facing?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no sir.
<ankur> well kandarpk  i think so
<kandarpk> ankur: not regarding any license files
<ankur> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002591.html
<ankur> i dont know
<ankur> may be yours was a different problem
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<ankur> neeraj,  are you getting same error?
<ankur> ~/ is for homefolder right?
<ankur> what is for root folder ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, ankur : it seems same
<kandarpk> let me check
<neeraj> ankur: yes
<neeraj> ankur: cloning the package.. will let u knw
<ankur> kandarpk, neeraj  sir what is path specification to root ?
<kandarpk> ankur: add something like
<kandarpk> install/sugar-memorize-activity::
<kandarpk> 	rm -f debian/sugar-memorize-activity/usr/share/activities/Memorize.activity/port/COPYING
<kandarpk> to your rules file
<kandarpk> let me paste it on pastebin
<ankur> kandarpk,  i did the same thing
<ankur> but the point was
<ankur> my lintian warning was not going
<ankur> well how did you checked that yours was working
<ankur> kandarpk,  actually
<ankur> it worked
<ankur> as i included that in my previous rules file
<ankur> but lintian shows warning as well
<ankur> so is that okay?
<ankur> the file is being removed but warning is still there , any hints?
<kandarpk> ankur: I think its ok, as the files wont be included in the package
<ankur> well then i will send the package for review .
<manusheel> kandarpk: The next activity that I would like to assign you is Speak project.
<neeraj_gupta> ankur, around
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<ankur> neeraj, yes
<neeraj_gupta> ankur, see last line of ur rules file
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly add your name at the Sugar/tasks.
<neeraj_gupta> rm -f debian/sugar-write-activity/usr/share/sugar/activities/Etoys.activity/COPYING :)
<neeraj_gupta> it should be sugar-etoys-activity
<ankur> neeraj,  well i tried it with that as well , i goofed
<ankur> ii will change it
<manusheel> ankur: Yes, you should change it.
<ankur> manusheel,  it was just that i treid with debain/sugar-etoys-activity and with
<manusheel> ankur: Please don't goof things when it comes to packaging :-)
<ankur> /usr/...
<ankur> manusheel sir , sorry
<manusheel> kandarpk: In front of speak activity.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: done
<manusheel> ankur: No worries. Be careful. I hope you have not goofed up things in irc and puzzle activity.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> kandarpk and neeraj: Just had a word with Ankur. Could you please review IRC and Jigsaw activity that Ankur will be sending for review today.
<alsroot> debian related question, is it important to not have name conflicts for sources, i.e. binary packages don't conflict but sources do
<alsroot> sources do not conflict within the same repo
<neeraj> good night all.. No battery in laptop and my charger is not with me :(
<manusheel> alsroot: We should avoid conflict in names. Can you elaborate the case?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I think Dipankar had to rename log activity due to this reason
<manusheel> neeraj: Good night.
<manusheel> neeraj: Did you submit record?
<manusheel> for review?
<neeraj> manusheel: yes
<manusheel> neeraj: Great.
<neeraj> manusheel sir, also patched for ubuntu bugs is done.. :)
<kandarpk> neeraj: you have any idea ?
<manusheel> neeraj: Very neat.
<alsroot> the thing is that binaries do not conflict, and sources as well but only within the same repo(which is on official and will be attached)
<alsroot> lfaraone: ^
<alsroot> s/which is on/which is not/
<neeraj> kandarpk sir about what?
<neeraj> * might s=get disconnect ny time.. 3% battery
<kandarpk> neeraj: dipankar renamed logviewer to log
<kandarpk> do you know the reason for that
<manusheel> neeraj: Good night Neeraj. Talk to you tomorrow.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did Dipankar submit log viewer for review?
<neeraj> kandarpk sir https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-logviewer-activity
<manusheel> kandarpk: Don't see r?
<neeraj> in ubuntu its logviewer
<manusheel> kandarpk: In front of log viewer.
<kandarpk> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=summary
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: he has pushed some changes 2 hours ago
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. That is good. He should have added "r?" in front of the activity.
<manusheel> Not sure, why he didn't do that.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: and yes, I had tested his package on diff. versions of sugar
<kandarpk> so maybe its complete
<manusheel> kandarpk; Should we put an "r?" in front of the activity?
<ankur> sir should i call him and  ask?
<ankur> but may be it's too late
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I don't think so
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, we'll wait.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: his rules file doesn't seem to be upto date
<kandarpk> log had failed to start on 0.84
<manusheel> ankur: Yes, it is indeed late.
<kandarpk> so, he'll need to add that
<manusheel> kandarpk: OK, interesting to hear.
<manusheel> ankur: You should submit irc and jigsaw puzzle for review. Let us see how things work out.
<manusheel> ankur: Add an r?
<manusheel> in front of the activities when you send them for review.
<ankur> manusheel sir, should i put r? after it has been passed by kandarp or now?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Will you be able to review irc and jigsaw puzzle now?
<manusheel> How much time will reviewing require?
<ankur>  i am sending IRC in 5 min ,i was just making sure everything is up to date
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: 15 min or so.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, please do it, and take rest.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We'll begin with packaging speak tomorrow.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> ankur: Please facilitate coordination with Kandarp.
<ankur> manusheel sir, sure
<manusheel> ankur: What about sliderpuzzle?
<manusheel> Is it also ready for review?
<ankur> sir slider puzzle i will send after these activities.
<ankur> manusheel,  sir no i had to push pristine tar branch in it, so needed some guidance on that.
<manusheel> ankur: Ok.
<manusheel> ankur: Can you send me the areas, where you need guidance on that activity?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Have we worked on such a use-case? Pushing pristine tar branch/
<manusheel> ?*
<ankur> sir ,actually it is not a big problem
<ankur> it could be done easily adding --all tag
<ankur> but the problem is that when i pulled changes made by luke
<kandarpk> git push git+ssh.... pristine-tar
<ankur> i lost my pristine branch on local rep
<manusheel> ankur: I think Kandarp just provided the solution.
<manusheel> ankur: Did it satisfy your questions?
<ankur> manusheel sir , no
<ankur> actually
<ankur> it will involve some different steps
<ankur> , but let me send the jigsaw puzzle first
<manusheel> ankur: Can you elaborate?
<manusheel> ankur: Please e-mail to Neeraj too.
<manusheel> neeraj: Did you get your adapter?
<ankur> manusheel,  sir i dont have pristine tar branch on my machine as of now.I will have to import it again .
<ankur> and how do i do that i am not sure
<ankur> what i will try to do is package using same debian folder and package from start
<ankur> and then upload the activity to sliderpuzzle2
<manusheel> ankur: I think our team did that before. neeraj_gupta and kandarpk, do we have a documentation on these steps?
<manusheel> kandarpk and neeraj_gupta: Did we do these steps before in activities?
<manusheel> packaged earlier*
<manusheel> ankur: Also, send the IRC activity.
<ankur> manusheel,  i sent it .
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I think ankur means pulling the git repo is leading to deletion of pristine-tar
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any workaround for Ankur's question?
<manusheel> ankur: I didn't receive jigsaw puzzle activity.
<manusheel> Did you send it to us?
<ankur> no i send irc first
<ankur> *sent
<manusheel> ankur: Send the jigsaw puzzle activity too.
<neeraj> *is back :)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Sir, deletion of a branch on pulling seems odd
<ankur> kandarpk,  it didnt delete
<ankur> actually
<kandarpk> ankur: yeah, I understand that
<ankur> kandarpk,  i cloned it in different rep at folder at that time.
<manusheel> neeraj: Great.
<kandarpk> ankur: copy your folder and then use git pull
<manusheel> neeraj: Could you please review IRC and jigsaw puzzle activity. Ankur will then send it for review to Luke. We wish to make sure that we could achieve r+ in minimum iterations. Deadline to meet. Debconf round the corner.
<kandarpk> ankur: did you use git clone ?
<manusheel> neeraj: Kandarp has started reviewing it. Wish to make sure that we have a serious review by us before sending it across to Luke.
<manusheel> ankur: Please reply quickly.
<ankur> kandarpk,  yes.
<ankur> and i donthave my original rep right now
<neeraj> ankur: u can push it on git..
<ankur> so that is the problem i will have to pull orig source again
<ankur> i will try
<ankur> i think i have a workaround for it
<manusheel> ankur: Please try now.
<neeraj> we can see their and tell u the changes if we could find ny problem
<manusheel> ankur: We wish to send all 4 activities for review today, if possible.
<manusheel> Otherwise, we'll send slider puzzle tomorrow.
<ankur> manusheel sir , sure sir
<ankur> i am trying
<manusheel> ankur: Neat. I am still waiting for your e-mail on jigsaw puzzle. Wish if you could send that e-mail first.
<kandarpk> ankur: Homepage is missing in control.in in s-irc-a
<lfaraone> alsroot: I'm sorry, I don't think I know your question.
<lfaraone> ankur: you rang?
<alsroot> lfaraone: in external repo, I have binary packages that don't have possible name conflicts with the rest of the system, but sources could (but don't within this external repo) -- is it ok, I guess source packages are not intended to be installed like binaries
<lfaraone> alsroot: that's correct.
<lfaraone> alsroot: conflicts is only relevant for binaries.
<alsroot> lfaraone: thanks, it will make my life easier :)
<neeraj> lfaraone: in etoys see http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-etoys-activity.git;a=blob;f=setup.py;h=ec0f64e02a67b85153a5a4ba693ac7696ad73063;hb=3f80f3c9e44cecefc726cf089b5c4deb3e31e493
<lfaraone> neeraj: what about it?
<neeraj> setup.py has no copyright information
<neeraj> so we should skip it?
<neeraj> in copyright
<lfaraone> neeraj: well, COPYING says "Copyright (c) 2006-2008 Viewpoints Research Institute, and Contributors", so I'd assume that covers the entire project.
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok
<lfaraone> neeraj: but feel free to ask bert for clarification.
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok.. can u see debian of my s-write-a http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-write-activity.git;a=tree;f=debian;hb=c7b5821e04d47da9dfe879fcc461f7b1728e2c39
<neeraj> I think i need to delete patch folder?
<lfaraone> neeraj: sure. it's getting created because MANIFEST is being created during the package build. add to your clean:: rule to rm -f MANIFEST.
<neeraj> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-write-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=7f9f2c846712391cb54f61b408c637dfe2d64294;hb=c7b5821e04d47da9dfe879fcc461f7b1728e2c39 I have added
<neeraj> I have added that..
<neeraj> lfaraone: i will ping u after making some changes which i think are incorrect
<lfaraone> neeraj: mk, then you can probably remove the patch :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  hi
<ankur> ya i ranged :)
<ankur> actually
<ankur> lintian was still giving warning even after i have set COPYING to be removde in install rule
<neeraj> ankur, u regenerated control file.. right for etoys?
<neeraj> ankur, or its some other activity
<lfaraone> ankur: hm?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: by the way, you probably meant to say "New upstream version.", rather than "New version release.", which doens't make any sense :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: damn
<ankur> lfaraone,  i added rule to remove redundant copying file
<lfaraone> ankur: okay.
<ankur> but lintian stills shows warning
<kandarpk> lfaraone: gtg, power cut
<ankur> neeraj,  you were asking?
<kandarpk> good night all
<ankur> bye
<ankur> kandarpk
<neeraj> <ankur> lintian was still giving warning even after i have set COPYING to be removde in install rule
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sorry for leaving in a hurry
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no worries.
<kandarpk> will make changes tomorrow morning
<ankur> neeraj,  will have to check
<ankur> running again
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel et alia: Waiting for a response on the ##reconstructor IRC channel - verified that the individual I'm addressing is the lead dev.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel: if he doesn't respond in a timely fashion, and if I am unable to contact him via other means, I'll return to a shell-script based build sys
<ankur> neeraj,  still same problem.
<ankur> u there?
<lfaraone> ankur: I just tested your package, lintian did not report the error when I ran "git-buildpackage; lintian -iIv ../sugar-etoys-activity_115-1_all.deb"
<ankur> yes in etoys it was not reporting, but in irc it gave
<lfaraone> ankur: although it did find a problem with your description that you should correct.
<ankur> i will double check
<neeraj> ankur, ok
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: typically ## means "unofficial", no?
<ankur> lfaraone,  problem as in?
<neeraj> lfaraone, if I delete manually debian/patches dir and run git add debian/ and git commit -m'message' that will be sufficient.. right?
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: Thanks for the update. I hope we get a positive response from them.
<lfaraone> neeraj: you should "git rm debian/patches -r".
<ankur> lfaraone,  but we do leave readme in patches folder, dont we
<manusheel> Ian_Daniher: I'll join #reconstructor channel too.
<lfaraone> ankur: if ther'es a readme, yes, you should just remove the patch then.
<ankur> lfaraone,  you found some rpoblem with description , can  you elaborate on that?
<lfaraone> ankur: what does lintian tell you when you run it over the .deb your package produced?
<ankur> lfaraone,  i always checked the lintian when i ran git-buildpackage
<ankur> just a min
<ankur> lfaraone,  got it , let me check
<dfarning> manusheel, ping
<manusheel> dfarning: Hi David.
<dfarning> hello manusheel it is only 1:30 in the morning I thought you would still be awake:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, I am awake. Meeting at #reconstructor.
<dfarning> manusheel, did you resovle the documentation problem.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ian is having a word with the lead dev there. Please join us.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes.
<manusheel> dfarning: We are able to insert doc strings.
<manusheel> dfarning: We now need to use git. Kandarp had a question with you on it.
<manusheel> dfarning: Will ask him to send you the e-mail.
<dfarning> manusheel, thank you.  Please make sure that if they have important questions and I miss them on IRC.  I will always notice an email.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Absolutely. Thank you for the pointer.
<lfaraone> neeraj: ping.
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes
<lfaraone> neeraj: in record, please indent all lines under the "other-X11" license block as it is done for the GPL and LGPL below it.
<lfaraone> neeraj: also, blank lines should have a single space and a ".", again as done below.
<lfaraone> neeraj: (I'm talking about copyright here)
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok
<ankur> lfaraone,  in copyright_hints
<ankur> i have something like this
<ankur> Files: purk/COPYING
<ankur> Copyright: © 1989,1991 Free Software Foundation, Inc
<ankur> License: GPL-2+
<ankur> it will be included in final copyrights or not?
<lfaraone> ankur: no, that's a false positive.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i am not able to remove lintian warning in irc activity
<ankur> can you see to it and also check the version no. i was asking abt in morning is right or not?
<ankur> will you be able to do that as of now?
<lfaraone> Sure.
<lfaraone> ankur: look at your debian/rules, line 70. Does that rule look odd to you?
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I notice a couple of r+ in the tasks list.
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I notice a couple of r+ in the tasks list.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yep.
<ankur> lfaraone,  sorry , changing that :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/468165/ fine?
<ankur> lfaraone,  changed that , and what about version?
<lfaraone> ankur: well, it seems odd that you're using a git snapshot when there's a perfectly good release tarball out there :)
<lfaraone> ankur: a quick search for "site:download.sugarlabs.org irc" turned up http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/IRC/
<ankur> lfaraone,  i will package and uplaod again then.
<lfaraone> which, AAMOF, is newer than even what's in ASLO! http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4029
<dfarning> lfaraone, are you set with productive tasking for everyone for the next couple of days?
<lfaraone> ankur: you don't need to repackage, you can import the orig again :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  no the versions are same , they havent just updated as yet
<ankur> lfaraone,  and what will write in commits ,any hints?
<lfaraone> ankur: what are you changing?
<ankur> lfaraone,  version no. as of now and nothing else.
<ankur> well let me import and check if there are other changes as well , as i am not sure what effects it will have
<lfaraone> ankur: hm. you somehow imported the upstream tarball incorrectly, the upstream branch contains your debian directory.
<ankur> lfaraone,  well i am not sure on that front :(
<ankur> way to rectify it?
<neeraj> * good night all.. Not feeling well today :(..
<neeraj> lfaraone please review activities whenever u get time and I will make required changes tomorrow.. :)
<manusheel> neeraj: Good night.
<manusheel> Please take care of your health.
<lfaraone> neeraj: feel better, get some rest.
<manusheel> neeraj: Yes, Neeraj. Please do so.
<manusheel> lfaraone: +!
<manusheel> +1
<neeraj> lfaraone, manusheel sir Ok.. thanks :)
<lfaraone> ankur: well, I'm not sure how to do it without losing history. I guess you'll have to start agian.
<ankur> lfaraone, sure no problem , in the meanwhile if you could check etoys activity and see what things are needed to be rectified
<lfaraone> ankur: mark it on the wiki apge.
<ankur> lfaraone,  sure
<ankur> lfaraone,  one moe thing
<lfaraone> ankur: okay
<ankur> i had slider puzzle activity packaged eom time back
<ankur> some/eom
<ankur> i was not sure then how to pull changes
<ankur> so i cloned the rep again on my local machine
<ankur> but i what mistake i did was i haven't pushed pristine tar and upstram branch before
<ankur> so i didn't get in clone as well
<ankur> and now i dont have my original copy.
<ankur> Can i package that again as well?
<lfaraone> ankur: sure.
<ankur> but we will lose history in that case , will that be a issue?
<ankur> as it was reviewed once by you
<lfaraone> ankur: sliderpuzzle, you mean?
<ankur> yes
<lfaraone> ankur: well, this is slightly cheating, but you can reimport, then push up only the "upstream" and "pristine-tar" branches.
<lfaraone> :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  but will that be really a prob if i push again from start?
<lfaraone> ankur: well, you lose history, so it's discouraged.
<lfaraone> what happened to yo ur orig, ankur ?
<ankur> well i mistakenly deleted that as i cloned the rep from git again
<ankur> i put the previous one in back up
<ankur> not backup exactly
<ankur> just renamed folder
<ankur> but then i deleted it after i updated the new rep :(
<manusheel> ankur: You forgot the attachment.
<ankur> attached
<ankur> and sent again
<manusheel> Ok, great.
 * ankur says good night .
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-24
<lfaraone> btw, i wont be on lter
<kandarpk> dfarning: hi
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning.
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning .... we lost you for a while:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: fitness problem :(
<kandarpk> dfarning: the latest tarball of s-speak-a isn't available at http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Speak/
<kandarpk> any other place I can look for it ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I recommend that each documenter set up there own local jhbuild and builddoc set up.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, that is something which can yield long term benefits
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you look on aslo for the development information? it might have a another page listed there.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the model is very similar to git.debian.org
<bernie> 'morning
<kandarpk> bernie: Hi :)
<kandarpk> good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, it take me about and hour to prepare a patch:(  But working with the developers here it takes them a couple seconds:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: Great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes the usage of git with the sugar packages is same as with git.debian.org.... That is why we spend all that time learning git.
<dfarning> bernie, are you around?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I meant the model we are thinking of, for documentation
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes when creating the documentation you will be working with the core sure packages and adding docstrings to those packages.
<bernie> dfarning: yep
<kandarpk> dfarning: do you have anything for me to work on ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry my computer stopped beeping at me:(
<dipankar> hello dfarning , a very good morning
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: np.
<kandarpk> dfarning: just that I am logged into windows now.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I guess a high priority would be setting up your local document build system. And figure out how to modify the docstrings and create patches
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, how are you?
<dipankar> at Paraguay?
<kandarpk> dfarning: when we push changes, only patches are submitted to git, isn't it ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, hi
<dipankar> kandarpk, I don't think so
<kandarpk> dipankar: Ok.
<dipankar> kandarpk, I think we need to submit the whole modified code too.
<kandarpk> dipankar: by the way, how are you doing now ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.  technically a commit is just a diff(patch)
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am doing good. ^^ Here's your answer
<dipankar> I was wrong I guess :)
<dipankar> dfarning, but we upload all the files. oops, thats the mistake.
<bernie> http://www.newartisans.com/2008/04/git-from-the-bottom-up.html
<dfarning> dipankar, things are going well.
<dipankar> ohk, when we use git push, it sends only the changes up to the repo. That must be it then.
<bernie> dipankar, kandarpk: there's a pdf linked in that page. it's a very good reading about how git "thinks"
<kandarpk> bernie: thanks
<kandarpk> dfarning: users can clone the source, make changes and push it back.
<dipankar> bernie, thanks a lot.
<dfarning> kandarpk, Yes.
<bernie> dipankar: yup. push sends one or more commits (~= patches) to a remote repo... no merges are possible on the remote side, so the stuff you send needs to be based directly on top of what the remote end has.
<kandarpk> dfarning: so they only require to know how to test patches they apply
<dipankar> bernie, Thanks again. How are you doing btw? How's your project coming along?
<dfarning> kandarpk, who are the they in you above sentance.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the users who want to add patches
<bernie> dipankar: dfarning arrived here a few days ago... the uruguayans arrived a little earlier... we're all working together on completing Dextrose (which is the new name of F11-0.88)
<bernie> dipankar: well, admittedly, we've been a little unfocused lately... meeting new people, show them the deployment, discuss strategy... we need to do more technical work next week
<dipankar> bernie, I didn't know you and dfarning are meeting :). I am sure you guys can come over these problems easily
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes the developer needs to know how to clone a repo(code), modify the code, test the modification, and either push or make a patch.
<bernie> dipankar: we're nearing release, so only the hard problems are left :-)
<dipankar> bernie, Best of luck with that :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, I need your help with debian/rules file
<dipankar> kandarpk, my log activity didn't work on 0.84 as you tested.
<kandarpk> yeah
<dipankar> so now I need to change the debian/rules accordingly. [http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002600.html]
<dipankar> but it seems the rules file was very different.
<dipankar> just a sec I will link the debian/rules
<dipankar> kandarpk, here it is: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=ea5e9a66489c8ad5064a7de8fd6fb4fc1dcb6535;hb=HEAD
<dipankar> kandarpk, except for line no. 5 there is nowhere else mentioned about DEB_SUGAR_BRANCHES in the file, pretty weird
<kandarpk> Oh
<dipankar> could just help with that?
<dipankar> I am stuck with this portion only
<kandarpk> dipankar: trying to see if I can help
<dipankar> kandarpk, thanks very much
<kandarpk> dipankar: I think after restoring debian/rules to the original state, you need to rename the activity by adding -0.86
<kandarpk> in rules and control.in
<kandarpk> dipankar: that is sugar-log-activity-0.86
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> kandarpk, but here it mentions something else I guess (I may be wrong though :))
<dipankar> If it works in 0.86 and above, for example, restore your debian/rules
<dipankar> file to it's original state. Change "DEB_PYTHON_SUGAR_PACKAGES" adding
<dipankar> "-0.86" to the end. Change the binary package name in debian/control.in
<dipankar> adding "-0.86" to the end.
<dipankar> Luke has mentioned to add -0.86 in the DEB_PYTHON_SUGAR_PACKAGES
<kandarpk>  DEB_PYTHON_SUGAR_PACKAGES = sugar-log-activity
<dipankar> oops
<dipankar> ohk :) got it
<kandarpk> your rules file says ^^
<dipankar> *thats sickness has raptured my attention.
<dipankar> sorry to trouble you kandarpk :(
<kandarpk> dipankar: I often do that when asking for help.
<kandarpk> dipankar: np
 * dipankar is taking a 5 min break.
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: How is Speak activity packaging coming along?
<kandarpk> manusheel: sir, its latest tarball isn't available.
<kandarpk> latest version is 16 and tarball available has version 11 if I remember correctly
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, that is unfortunate.
<kandarpk> manusheel: sir, I was waiting for Luke to know if we can generate the orig tarball ourself
<kandarpk> manusheel: but I don't think thats possible
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us send an update on not been able to package Speak activity, and possible suggestions on how we could expedite the generation of tarball.
<kandarpk> else he would have told before
<manusheel> If not by ourself, then by the Sugar activity team.
<kandarpk> ok.
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:13:47)
<manusheel> Kandarpk: Did you look at the 4 steps suggested by David?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir, we discussed about it a little while ago
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you try to do that process today?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am not very clear with the scheme.
<manusheel> kandarpk: What all things are we not clear with?
<manusheel> Let us ask David about it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: can't we just clone jhbuild, make changes and push it back
<kandarpk> dfarning: Around ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: I am not sure we can do it like this.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: are some permissions required to push into git repo of jhbuild ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: I suspect.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok, then we'll need to follow the steps suggested by David.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, we should follow the steps.
<manusheel> Let us try and see if there are any errors.
<manusheel> Or issues.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I don't have much knowledge of git-format-patch. Rest all is quite clear.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I would like you to search and read on it. Let me send you the resource.
 * lfaraone waves.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, you can do the same thing with speak as we did with other activities for which there are no upstream tarballs, use git snapshots.
<dipankar> hey lfaraone good morning.
<lfaraone> and ask alsroot nicely to make tarballs. :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: better late than never.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I finally am through with the checking of log-activity. Its working for 0.86 and 0.88 only. here is the repo : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=summary
<lfaraone> dipankar: cool.
 * alsroot can release Speak tarball, if there is such need
<manusheel> alsroot: Please do so.
<kandarpk> alsroot: Please release
<manusheel> Thank you.
<lfaraone> alsroot: that'd be awesome, thanks.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I would like you to review that : sugar-log-activity.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, mark it in the wikipage.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I think I have rectified all things.
<dipankar> ohk
<alsroot> done, http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Speak/Speak-16.tar.bz2, it has bundled "toolkit" dependency but better to leave it as-is, toolkit was rewritten in vala and will be accessible later as polyol
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please have a look at http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-format-patch.html
<kandarpk> alsroot: thatks a lot.
<kandarpk> *thanks
<alsroot> np
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get a chance to look at git-format-patch?
<manusheel> The link that I had send.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, will do that in 5 min.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<dipankar> lfaraone, I have changed the wiki page: http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
<dipankar> *modfied
<kandarpk> manusheel: sir, I think I understand what needs to be done
<kandarpk> regarding git format-patch
<kandarpk> *switching to USR.
<lfaraone> dipankar: in  log, you found that it didn't work in 0.84, right?
<lfaraone> dipankar: if so, please talk to neeraj about renaming the actiivty to sugar-log-activity-0.86.
<dipankar> lfaraone, actually I sent it over to Kandarp for checking.
<dipankar> and he reported me that it is not working on 0.84
<dipankar> lfaraone, did I do something wrong?
<dipankar> I am not getting 'where' to rename activity?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, if an activity does not work in 0.84, the activity shoul d have -0.86 appended. If it didn't work in 0.86 or 0.84, it should have -0.88 appended to the name. for ex, see what neeraj did with write.
<dipankar> ohk.
 * lfaraone is looking at etoys.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: git init isn't creating branch master
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what do you mean? "git init" will initialize a git repository with a master branch.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: git branch gives nothing
<dipankar> lfaraone, I think I have done that step in renaming the package in debian/rules
<kandarpk> lfaraone: some package missing ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: because you're on master by default.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do I list the branches ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the debian/rules. line no. 6 http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=5151f39fdd41e9f31d82a1c4dff01ec79a90bb21;hb=89893508c370cf5c27a6eb69fecf4bd72920f3e3
<kandarpk> bernie: around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: "git branch", but you won't see anything until you commit.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<bernie> kandarpk: yup?
<bernie> kandarpk: what lfaraone said
<bernie> kandarpk: "git branch -a" to see also the remote ones
<kandarpk> bernie: thanks
<bernie> kandarpk: normally, when you clone a remote repo called foo, you get many branches foo/bar, foo/baz...
<bernie> kandarpk: that's the meaning of "origin/master". it's the "master" branch on the "origin" remote repo.
<kandarpk> bernie: can we straightaway push changes to git repo of sugar-jhbuild ?
<bernie> kandarpk: you first need to replace the remote url in .git/config
<bernie> kandarpk: there's a command-line tool "git remote" to edit remotes, but I find it easier to directly edit the config file.
<bernie> kandarpk: the remote url you'll find is of rhe git://... kind
<bernie> kandarpk: that's the read-only git protocol which can't be used for pushing
<bernie> kandarpk: if you go to the repository page on git.sugarlabs.org, you'll find what the correct push url is supposed to be
<bernie> kandarpk: you'll see the push url *only* if you are logged in and you happen to be one of the authorized committers.
<bernie> kandarpk: what repo is this?
<kandarpk> bernie: Ok.
<kandarpk> bernie: git://git.sugarlabs.org/sugar-jhbuild/mainline.git
<kandarpk> bernie: it contains the source codes for various sugar modules
<kandarpk> and more
<bernie> kandarpk: then you could ask silbe for access... but normally one does not directly commit to a repository until he/she becomes a maintainer of the project.
<bernie> kandarpk: that's a different mindset from cvs and svn...
<kandarpk> bernie: I only wanted to confirm this
<kandarpk> bernie: that ordinary users don't push their changes
<kandarpk> bernie: thanks
<bernie> kandarpk: yep
<bernie> kandarpk: there's a BUT though...
<kandarpk> bernie: ?
 * dipankar says good bye to all.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great.
<manusheel> What needs to be done?
<manusheel> Can you share your approach?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Sir, creating patches is quite easy
<kandarpk> manusheel sir; 1) clone the repo
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. Did you read about git-format-patch, the link that I had send?
<kandarpk> 2) copy master into some new branch
<bernie> kandarpk: back
<kandarpk> 3) make changes in new branch
<kandarpk> 4) git format-patch master
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it will create a patch of changes b/t master and new
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/468492/
<kandarpk> changes in activityservice.py and activity.py
<manusheel> Yes, I saw that.
<bernie> kandarpk: that's a good workflow
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, have we submitted the patch?
<kandarpk> bernie: thanks
<bernie> kandarpk: you can also _not_ do a separate branch until you find out you need it
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: No.
<kandarpk> bernie: we need other users to submit changes
<bernie> kandarpk: you get a local branch for free when you clone. "origin/master" gets implicitly branched into the local "master" branch
<kandarpk> bernie: Ok.
<bernie> kandarpk: btw, I mentioned an alternative to push earlier...
<bernie> kandarpk: here it is:
<bernie> kandarpk: gitorious lets *any* logged in user create clones of any repository
<kandarpk> bernie: yes.
<bernie> kandarpk: once you've created your own clone (jhbuild-kandarkpk, jhbuild-seeta or jhbuild-ubuntu), you can push to it
<bernie> kandarpk: then, you can request merge with mainline (or any other clone)
<bernie> kandarpk: that's an interesting workflow promoted by these new distributed forges such as gitorious and github.
<bernie> kandarpk: I like more the workflow of sending patches with git-format-patch + git-send-email and get them reviewed on the mailing lists.
<bernie> kandarpk: because all these inter-branch merges are likely to go unnoticed by the majority of the community
<bernie> kandarpk: and one important factor in open source development is to make everyone aware of what the others are doing so they can learn from each other.
<kandarpk> bernie: Nice.
<bernie> kandarpk: for the same reason, reviews done in bug trackers are anti-community.
<kandarpk> bernie: Ok. Great.
 * bernie gets into the shower
<bernie> :-)
<kandarpk> bernie: thanks a lot.
<kandarpk> bernie: still there ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the patch doesn't have anything substantial in it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kanarpk: Can you document this workflow with a sample example?
<manusheel> kandarpk: It is important for us to recognize that this workflow works.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sure.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Please share the expected output at every step.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Again, prepare the steps, expected output and commands from a perspective of encouraging patch submissions from the community.
<manusheel> Try to make it for a user with a basic familiarity with Linux. This strategy will be helpful for us towards getting maximum patch submissions committed.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thanks Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll need to include steps for working on sphinx as well ?
<kandarpk> that will be required for testing changes locally
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes. Please do. You can take references from the document prepared earlier.
<manusheel> That would expedite process.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: One problem.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, please go ahead.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: how will users be able to get the rst files prepared by us.
<kandarpk> for testing locally they'll need that to create something similar to nline version
<kandarpk> *online
<kandarpk> but there is an online resource available to see how the docstring will look in HTML format after conversion.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ^^
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, interesting question.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://www.tele3.cz/jbar/rest/rest.html
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I think the user here would only like to see if his docstring will be correctly converted into HTML or not
<kandarpk> creating a complete website look-alike wont be required
<manusheel> kandarpk: I don't think users will be able to get the rst files prepared by us. Yes, they'll need to use this tool to preview the correct conversion of their docstrings to HTML.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, that is more than good for them and us.
<manusheel> They should be able to see their docstrings getting converted to HTML.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I think it should be easy for us to see their submissions, and revisions, wherever possible.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: so, we should isolate the user from the process of using sphinx ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: for how long will you be around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: about 5 minutes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Oh, not much time left then.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what can I do for you?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Jonas wanted one of us to add README.source to sugar wiki
<kandarpk> lfaraone: so I thought if I could send it to you first for review
<lfaraone> kandarpk: right, I can do that, since it'll be hard to track down the right version.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure. I'll reply to you by monday on tha.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do I need to reply on the mailing list ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, you might as well post it to the wiki, we can always edit it later.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> *will be back in 2min.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sugar-emulator is crashing on my system as well
<kandarpk> on installing python-gi
<lfaraone> kandarpk: cool, thanks.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am using README.source from core sugar
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: by the way, when you finish working on a bug and uplaod a new patch  (like in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-connect-activity/+bug/609249) you should set it back to "confirmed" or "new" from "incomplete" and unassign yourself.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: reset-upstream-to-v87
<kandarpk> what should I replace v87 with something general ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: not sure what you mean, but I have to go.
<lfaraone> it's j ust a branch name, so it doesn't matter what you call  it.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I mean, writing something like v.VERSION_NUMBER
<lfaraone> sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, the user might not be interested in Sphinx like us.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: However, we should keep in mind that we should have an option for that too.
<manusheel> Never know, who want to indulge in that :-)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: for that all our files should be accessible online.
<manusheel> kandarpk; Ok, then let us take that part later.
<manusheel> First, let us concentrate on the workflow, where they are not online.
<manusheel> However, please add a small section on this part too.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Fine.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> So, let us try to generate a sample implementation using the 4 steps.
<manusheel> Hope it works out well.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please take screenshots, and copy paste outputs wherever possible.
<manusheel> We'll put it at the wiki.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: of the HTML pages ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Output per step.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> That is we write a command at the terminal, and we get this "...." as the output.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great work.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: as suggested by Jonas, I've added README.sources at :
<kandarpk> http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/README
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat.
<manusheel> Yes, can you send an update e-mail to the team about this.
<manusheel> That should be very helpful.
<manusheel> We should also reply on Debian olpc mailing list about it.
<manusheel> kandarp, this is very neat.
<manusheel> Do send an e-mail on olpc debian mailing list.
<manusheel> kandarpk, neeraj: Did you get a chance to review jigsawpuzzle?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no sir. Shall I review it now ?
<neeraj> *seeing it now
<manusheel> kandarpk: after, we complete the sample implementation.
<manusheel> neeraj: you can review it now.
<neeraj> manusheel sir, doing that
<neeraj> manusheel sir, acco to lfaraone review on tasks http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002682.html, Ankur has made the changes..
<neeraj> manusheel sir, As far as I can see he has made changes correctly. There might be just one redundant line in the last of debian/copyright, o/w all changes seems to be fine..
<manusheel> neeraj: ok, great.
<neeraj> kandarpk sir, please confirm > acco to luke review on tasks http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002682.html, Ankur has made the changes..
<kandarpk> neeraj: just 5 min.
<neeraj> kandarpk: np.. take ur time
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/sugar-jhbuild/mainline.git
<kandarpk> isn't getting the source
<manusheel> kandarpk: Interesting.
<manusheel> What is the error?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: some folders are missing
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: till now, I was working on the sugar-jhbuild folder I had used to install sugar
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> Can you copy paste the logs?
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should touch base with alsroot and bernie about it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir:
<kandarpk> ls
<kandarpk> config	debian	sbuildbot  scrils
<kandarpk> config	debian	sbuildbot  scripts  sjhbuild  sugar-jhbuild  sugar.jhbuildrc
<kandarpk> pts  sjhbuild  sugar-jhbuild  sugar.jhbuildrc
 * alsroot is not using jhbuild, so can't help with it
<kandarpk> wait
<kandarpk> --------------------------------
<kandarpk> ls
<kandarpk> config, 	debian,	sbuildbot,  scripts,  sjhbuild,  sugar-jhbuild,  sugar.jhbuildrc.
<kandarpk> this is what I got on cloning
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: contents of jhbuild-folder I already had
<kandarpk> ls
<kandarpk> config,	debian,	install,  jhbuild,  sbuildbot,  scripts,  sjhbuild,	source,	sugar-jhbuild,  sugar.jhbuildrc.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you for letting us know.
<manusheel> Appreciate it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I see.
<manusheel> Lot of folders are missing.
 * alsroot uses gentoo instead of jhbuild :)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the size has reduced from 426 MB to 2MB
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok :-) Whom can we touch base on jhbuild.
<manusheel> kandarpk: That is a massive decrease.
<alsroot> manusheel: silbe on #sugar is a jhbuild maint, but looks like he is offline these days
<manusheel> alsroot: Kandarp does not get all the folders on cloning jhbuild from the mainline git. It seems some issues. Ok, will touch base with  Sascha Silbe. Thank you for the pointer.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us write an e-mail to Sascha and Bernie on this issue.
<manusheel> They should be able to help here.
<manusheel> kandarpk; In the meantime, let us focus on 2 MB clone.
<manusheel> Move with the next steps to see the things in action.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the source is missing
<manusheel> kandarpk; Ok.
<manusheel> We cannot proceed ahead then.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: there isn't much to do
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us see if Bernie is around, and can help us on this.
<manusheel> bernie: Hi Bernie. Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've run the other step on the jhbuild folder I already had
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, how did it come along?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, the patch file I generated was using the steps we had discussed
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. That is neat.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can we complete the next 2 steps using that patch?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Wish to see the missing gaps in the 4 steps.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I didn't get what steps are missing ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we only need to submit the patch, isn't it ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: We are also the reviewers of the patch, and see their conversion to HTML.
<manusheel> I.e. docstrings to HTML.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we'll need to generate HTML using patch file ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll leave now.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<manusheel> Please take rest.
<manusheel> We have a meeting tomorrow.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, neeraj : good night
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please send an e-mail To Bernie.
<manusheel> And Sascha.
<manusheel> "Sascha Silbe" <sascha-ml-ui-sugar-devel@silbe.org>,
<kandarpk> manusheel: Ok.
<neeraj> kandarpk sir, good night
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll send you his sugarlabs id.
<manusheel> Sascha Silbe <silbe@sugarlabs.org>
<manusheel> kandarpk: This is the e-mail id for sugarlabs.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Please send them an e-mail on jhbuild issue.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Good night.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: good nihgt sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: See you tomorrow.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: :)
<Ian_Daniher> What part of the ubuntu-sugar-remix package from the PPA requires compiz?
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: I'm not sure. Why do you think it does?
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: because I installed USR from the PPA on an ubuntu-netbook-remix install and it pulled compiz as a depend.
<lfaraone> okay, no idea.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-25
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning. how are you?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am doing good
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks
<kandarpk> dfarning: how are you doing ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, it looks like you guys are making good progress.
<dfarning> i am doing well,  tired after meeting all of the new people....
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats not good to know early morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: you want to take some rest or should I start firing my questions ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, :) it is a good tired.... like after a hard run.
<dfarning> go ahead.
<kandarpk> dfarning: nice
<kandarpk> dfarning: the jhbuild problem didn't get solved
<dfarning> i'll try to help.  but you already know more technically about most systems than I do.
<kandarpk> after running the sugar-jhbuild script, only a jhbuild folder got created
 * dfarning looks
<kandarpk> dfarning: shall I paste the contents of the script ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am setting up sugar-jhbuild on my local computer to see what happens.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am on a very slow internet connection.
<dfarning> hmmm... I am on a low power netbook... that can't run jhbuild.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what was the output from ./sugar-jhbuild build ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: it downloaded some 2MB content and created a jhbuild folder
<dfarning> kandarpk, hmm I thought 'build' created the source/ and install/ dirs.
<dfarning> kandarpk, did depscheck run succefully?
<kandarpk> dfarning: depscheck ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I used git clone only
<dfarning> kandarpk, please see http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Jhbuild#Build_sugar_base_system_and_its_dependencies
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry if the process seems clunky.... I wrote sugar-jhbuild a couple of years ago as a quick hack.... and no one ever rewrote it:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: how much data will it download ?
<dfarning> depscheck is verysmall.... it just makes sure that all of the necessary build dependancies are installed'
<kandarpk> dfarning: update ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, it then prompts you to install them if they are not available.
<dfarning> kandarpk, update will grab many MB of source code:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: so, I need to run that as well ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<kandarpk> dfarning: by the way, how is your work at PY progressing ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think it is going well.... Creating a long term partnership with PY and UY so we have some sustainability.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Nice.
<kandarpk> dfarning: to run sugar via jhbuild, should I uninstall sugar first ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, jhbuild can coexist with the installed packages.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok. switching to USR.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Error during phase build of python-xklavier
<dfarning> kandarpk, just hit continue.... or whatever the command is.... that will not affect the docstrings you are working with.
<kandarpk> dfarning: why do I need to install ? the source should still be available
<dfarning> sphynix grabs the docstrings from the install/ dir rather than the source/ it does this to insure that everything can find the other modules if they need to be 'imported'
<kandarpk> dfarning: does that mean .py files inside install are created during build ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, the .py files are also in the source code.....  ^^ just means that the directory structure is correct and every thing is in the correct place relatative to one another.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: will lfaraone be available today ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, he is not scheudaled for today.... but he might be available anyway
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<kandarpk> *I'll be back in an hour.
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:32:14)
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<ankur> kandarpk, around?
<kandarpk> ankur: hi
<ankur> hey , i completed my activities , can you see if there are any changes required in them ?
<ankur> i will sending you mail
<dfarning> ankur, +1
<dfarning> ankur, what do you have planned next?
<ankur> hi dfarning
<dfarning> ankur, hello
<ankur> dfarning, well i was just hoping that this time i send my activities for review , they wont require changes . Well , i haven't planned much as of now
<ankur> will be gogin with the flow what is required :)
<ankur> gogin/going
<dfarning> ankur, good, have you read producing oss? watched ponious people?
<ankur> well did not complete the book :(
<ankur> but will do that tonight :)
<dfarning> ankur, good there is a lot of good stuff in there that will help explain why people in opensource communities act like they do?
<ankur> but it was quite depressing to know the amount of OSS projects do not meet their aim
<dfarning> ankur, yes,  many companies also fail....
<dfarning> ankur, we have to get a lot of things right, find good people to work with, and have some luck.
<ankur> dfarning,  +1
<dfarning> ankur, since you are caught up... do you want to hack or study today?
<ankur> one min dfarning  , i was on phone
<dfarning> ankur, np an interesting hacking project will be to try to run sugar in ubuntu 10.10 and see what bug we fixed in the ppa still exist.  Then we can go back and correctly apply the patches to the 10.10 branch.
<ankur> dfarning, as far as i remember i uploaded most of the packages for maverick in ppa
<ankur> :)
<ankur> well it will be good to see if that worked or not
<ankur> but one thing i remember was that uploading of two packages failed at that time , there build failed
<ankur> we will have to work on that too
<dfarning> ankur, _nope_:) no more ppa.... now you are ready to work directly in ubuntu universe the same way neeraj was doing last week.
<dfarning> ankur, the ppa was just pratice:)
<ankur> dfarning,  :)
<ankur> also i wanted to ask , i was some what missing from action last week , i missed that if slider puzzle and jigsaw puzzle starting bugs were fixed or not
<ankur> becasue when i saw bugs , they were dependecy related problem , AFAIR
<dfarning> ankur, not sure... will have to ask lfaraone or kandarpk
<ankur> python-abiword was not added
<ankur> dfarning,  i am up for testing , but i wanted to test my packages once more and mark them up in wiki page.
<ankur> once i do that , i will get back to you :)
<dfarning> ankur, you understand the situation better than I do
<kandarpk> dfarning: do you have anything for me ?
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:51:46)
<dfarning> kandarpk, hacking or learning today?
<kandarpk> dfarning: do not have 10.10 installed
<dfarning> kandarpk, installing and testing that would be usefull.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<ankur> dfarning,  will luke be coming today ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would suggest the same task as I suggested to ankur.  Think about how to scync the packages between debian and ubuntu while maintaining the patches in a sane manner.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I worked on syncing connect and poll
<dfarning> kandarpk, cool.
<dfarning> I must runn
<lfaraone> I'll not be here for more than a minute.
<lfaraone> Just letting everyone know that the changes specified on http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002708.html need to be made to all packages.
<lfaraone> I've also marked it as such on the wiki page.
<lfaraone> Please hilight or mail me and I'll get back to your questions when I have a chance. Today'll be a beach day :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: Hi.
<alsroot> kandarpk: hi
<kandarpk> alsroot: I faced some problem in cloning speak activity
<kandarpk> alsroot: upstream branch wasn't present in my local git repo on cloning
<kandarpk> any idea ?
 * alsroot tries clean clone
<alsroot> kandarpk: I just did "git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/speak/mainline.git" and it is ok for me, did git log errors?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I used gbp-clone git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-speak-activity.git
<kandarpk> alsroot: let me run the command again
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw, better to use fully-bundled branch instead of master, toolkit dependency live there
<kandarpk> alsroot: git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/speak/mainline.git
<kandarpk> is creating mainline folder, whch has only master branch
<kandarpk> am I missing something ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: thats right, only mast branch is created by default
<kandarpk> alsroot: what about upstream branch ?
<kandarpk> how do I get that ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: but there is no "upstream" branches, http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/speak/repos/mainline/logs/master
<alsroot> btw, to get particular branch on clone, add "-b <branch>" to clone command
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok. thanks.
<kandarpk> *need to study a bit more...
<alsroot> kandarpk: there are several external git tutorials on http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activity_Team/Git
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: one more thing, running 'DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean'
<kandarpk> doesn't regenerate control from control.in
<kandarpk> in speak activity
<alsroot> kandarpk: sorry, I used deb packaging only in pretty simple cases, not sure what it could be
<kandarpk> alsroot: np.
